# St Barts IVFers: Part 46



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Chatting 
    *​


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

bookmarking


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow dont these pages move fast lol


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking-

Jess4zac, how are you doing, shouldn't be much longer now is it.  Think I remember my due date would hve been this week, and you were just a couple of weeks behind me.

Suzi


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

hi girls!


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Stephy, like one of the others said (can't remember who it was cos its on the other thread!!!), just hold the needle in for a few seconds after pttuing the plunger down and you should be OK 

Lisa - Dont you just love the bag of meds    I only got 2 x buserelin and 2 x crinone as well as the triger shot and steroids (have done on all my cycles) Wonder why you got more?  THink I may be a bit jealous that you are more of a junkie than me  

Feel a bit   today as its 1 year today since 1st loss........

But   too because I'm on another cycle and this could be the one!

Why does this game have to make you so  

Hope you're all having a good weekend,


Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi sezy reason i got more crione is i have to use 2 a day one morning and one night time, suprised u dont have to use as u have lost a baby too. i dont need 4 boxes but i am hoping it works and then i will need to get more anyway  i dont know why i have 3 burserlin, i had 3 last time and still have 1 bottle not even touched. i have got 3 trigger shots in the fridge lol and lots of menpur left from last time lol. i more then likey have enough to do a whole cycle without having to collect anything lol.

sezy going to give u  a hug   i know how hard today can be. its coming up to jesse's birthday day soon, a day i am not looking forward to. she would hav  been 1.

hi belini how is thing going? morning sickness kicked in yet?

how s everyone else? i now cassie is away, kitten?? 

AFM well - on a ov test a very faint line so i am guessing tomorow will be  alittle darker then should be really dark after that  going to use concieve plus tomorrow onwardse  would be so great if i didnt need the next ivf but the chances are sooooooooooo slim.

anyway have a great weekend.

lisa
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies just book marking so i can keep up with your posts ect x

jess4zak- not long now hun will be here in no time! i never thought my induction would come and now 3 days to go i cant believe it lol 
keep us posted if your little one comes early!

bellini- hiya hun glad to see your well hows the pregnancy treating you? 

good luck to those stimming and in 2ww at the mo xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys just bookmarkin, and to let u all no that i did my trigger shot fine wiv no drugs that came out so im very pleased

i hope u have all had a lovely day and hope u all chill out 2morrow i no i will on my drug free day   xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

guys im havin a bit of a panic, at the moment i have been wearin liners in me knickers sorry for tmi but i have just been to the loo and there is a slight discolouration and i mean very slightly but now im scared that its my period coming or something is wrong what do u think?? 
it may b just me but i cant help these feelins i just want everything to go alright.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

steph, dont worry it wont be ur af, its just ur body getting ready for ovulation, which wont happen. everything will settle down, dont worry

lisa
xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Steph - I am sure its nothing, our bodies are going thru so much at the moment, try not to worry and good luck for EC tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is ok, shame about the weather! Hoping for some sunshine tomorrow as me and DH were planning to go out for the day somewhere!

AFM - nothing much going on with me day of 5 of 2ww, feeling tired and a few tinges in my belly but thats prob just the crinone, having a relaxing day today while DH is busy working!

Hope you all have good long weekend.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone took me ages to find this new home i have done my packing so ready now whoo hoo


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bookmarking x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa - Oooooo, I wonder why they giving you extra crinone?  I guess they can tell something from our blood test results or something - I might ask when I go for baseline next week.  Isn't it strange though?  I've always only had 2 x buserelin and always need to get another bottle!

Oh hon, I'm so sorry about Jesse's upcoming special day.  Its so hard isn't it? I'm still feeling tearful, but trying to hide it from DH because he has seen too many tears from me over this last year, and seeing me upset is the one thing that will put him off aver doing this again    Big hug to you Lisa     - at least we have each other on here, to understand what we feel and go through.

Stephy - our bodies do strange things during IVF, so please don't panic - its quite normal to see odd things in this game!!

Today I feel tearful (as I said before) but also incredibly grumpy!  I've never had too many side effects on DR before, so this is a new one for me!  I'm being very good and doing relaxation techniques but I can feel a   brewing - I gotta meet mum and dad shortly for late lunch and my mum has a wonderful nack of rubbing me up the wrong way - for years now she has been on at me with the "when are you going to have children" question, which I tend to ignore.  She stopped doing it for a while, but my sister has warned me that, with my 40th coming up, she is on about it again.  She doesn't know about the IVF, mc's etc...she would just go on and on, so its just easier not to mention it!  Anyway, I'm kinda expecting her to raise it today...grrrrrrrrrrr.

Sorry for the moan, I think its just side effects, AF hormones and emotions all getting to me today  

THanks for being there all of you!

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, thought I'd come see how you are all doing x

steph I replied on ** xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Guys!! Im back from egg collection now, it went really well and they managed to get 10 eggs so I am really pleased. Now all I got to hope for is that   and  get giggy with it tonight. Thanks for all your support, im off for a sleep so speak to you all later xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done steph, rest up girl and let us know when you hear xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bookmarking - hope everyone is well?xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi star, how are u hun? hope things are better now xxxx

well done stephy, good luck for that call tomorrow    


how is everyone today?? 

AFM went to a nice park today, shme we got hailstoned on lol where is the warm sun gone?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

stephyandmatt – well done on your 10 eggs, fingers crossed for a good news phone call tomorrow, hope you are having a good rest now ready for ET.   

Sezy – I know how you feel about your mum, I love my mum to bits but they don’t understand what we are going thru, I given up telling her about us having treatment as its easy than answering all her questions and having to give her updates all the time, I know she only means well and is concerned for me but I don’t need that extra pressure at a time like this. We have decided this time round not to tell anyone so only me and DH know and you lot of course!!! I too am on 2 crinone a day thinks cos I had a m/c, think it helps but not sure why, would defo ask if you should be on 2 a day too. 

AFM – Me and DH went to Southend for a few hours and then visited a garden centre on the way back then had a visit from 2 of his sisters, shame the weather has been so bad today, typical bank holiday weather really!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies just to let u no out of my 10 eggs they were able to inject 9 and out of them 9 5 have fertilised so thats another   for us now we just    that they carry on doin well and look forward to et on thursday. if not thursday then sat so fingers crossed xx

but now im worried, its a never endin journey of worry is it. i just hope and   my embies r keepin well and b there for me thursday but even better if they get to sat for me   and loads of     xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys, just bookmarking.

Sorry I've not been around lately. Still getting my head around everything that's happened. Also been really busy with work.

Will catch up soon, I promise xxx

Mandy xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Bookmarking, so cant up to date with you all

Suzia i have 2 weeks and 5 days to go, cant wait.  How is it all going for you hun ? xxx

I wonder if Zoie a mum yet yet  

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4zak-We are doing ok-11 weeks today and all going well.  Thanks, hope it all goes well for you, we look forward to hearing all about it.

Suzi


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa and Snow-White - I've just emailed Francesca (nurse who works with Mr Sabatini) about the crinone thing.  It does seem odd that both of you have been prescribed 2 a day and I haven't.  If she is in today I should know quite quickly what the deal is - she is excellent at responding to emails!

Steph - good luck sweetie for your ET.  I got good vines for you!

Mandy -    I hope you are OK and starting to feel a little better.

I had a bit of a melt-down this morning.  I think with the 2 losses behind me, DR again, AF due and birthday coming up (onlya day and a half left of being in my 30's!) it all just got to me.  DH sat and talked to me and calmed me down and I feel better now.  I just came over really tearful    I so just want to feel happy and positive for this cycle, but I'm finding it so hard to get my PMA going.  Could really do with a boost    

Lunch with parents was OK in the end - mother didn't mention the baby word!!  Perhaps she'll wait until we're all at my birthday dinner to raise the subject!  Snow-White - I'm like you this time, I've hardly told anyone about this round, it just gets too exhausting having to update people all the time - better to wait until I have a pregnancy announcement!  I've even fibbed to the accupuncturists assistant as she has a tendancy to go on and on...

Checking later lovlies,

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got an email back from Francesca about the crinone...apparently its just down to the individual doctor as there is no evidence in either direction for the benefit of extra crinone - but she said I can have extra if I feel I want it.  Not sure what to do now!  Will think about it for a bit.....

xxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just a little thing as I know some of you are believers, but I've just booked up to see Tony Stockwell at the Cliffs Pavillion in September. I got row C so I can only presume they've only just gone one sale.

£20 if anyone's interested. Mum and I are soooooo excited.      

Firebolt - thinking of you hunny. You are such a lovely person I really hope that you get some better news soon  

Stephy - congrats !! Lots of lovely eggies. Now you make sure you rest up before your ET.

Hugs and baby dust to everyone else. 



Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, i am impressed you got a response from Barts. They haven't bothered to reply to any of my emails including urgent's over the last few days  

Any way i couldn't resist any longer and have bought a pg test. Not suprising its come back negative, but i still have 3 days to go to official test day. However i don't think its going to be any different as been bleeding so much. Just wish Barts would answer am email or phone occasionally.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Pepperminty -  I'm so sorry they're not getting back to you.  I've had such problems in the past with Barts not responding to emails, calls etc.  When I saw Francesca at our follow-up, she gave me her direct email - she is the specialist nurse who works with Mr Sabatini, and so I guess that is why I get quick responses from her.

Bellini - thanks for the PM.  I did that when I needed more when I was last PG!  Where abouts do you live btw; I'm in the 'Cliffs Pavilion catchment' area  

xxxx


----------



## CS25 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone 

I have today chosen which clinic I am to be referred to and had my HIV and HEP tests.  I live in Wickford, Essex and was hoping to get the choice of Bourne Hall Colchester as the one in Cambridge has merged with Colchester but unfortunately the only option was Bourne Hall Cambridge!  So I had to pick St Barts! 

Does anyone that has been recently referred know how long it takes to get a appointment through and how long the wait is after that?  It says on the HFEA site 10 weeks but is that 10 weeks to start the actual treatment or 10 weeks from referral to see a consultant? 

Any information would be helpful.  

I have waited a long time for this and im getting really inpatient !  Not a good sign as there is whole load of more waiting to come.

Thanks ladies. 

However it looks like i will become a regular poster on here now as I have finally got a clinic! Only been waiting 8 months to get this far!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys just another quick question, they foned today to tell me how many eggs have fertilised but do they let me no how they r 2morrow aswell which will b day 2??  cz i didnt ask them if they would. or should i ring and ask to c how there gettin on?
im just really anxious which im sure u all have been. i just want to get to thursday for et i just hope there strong.
but i will b more worried when im pupo as my womb is not normal so im at high risk of miscarryin i just hope my bodie can do this sorry for the me post and thanks for all ur comments xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

CS25-You will get your appointment through in a month or so after you have been referred and then once you have your appointment and they decide on the best treatment for you, you will then join the appropriate waiting list,  The wait time for IVF is 4-5 months at the moment.

Stephy-They won't phone you tomorrow, expect the no news is good news.

I don't comment much on this page, but I watch all of you as I too understand the frustration of Barts and the good things as well.  While in treatment I can't complain, they are the best, the waiting is the worst bit, but medically they do the best for everyone.  Which is why I feel I need to say at this point that I know how confusing and frustrating it can be to see that others are on different drugs, amounts, different protocols, etc.  It is in your best interest to ask questions, but to also rely on what the Dr's at Bart's have to say.  Comparing yourself with others on this site will only make you worry more.  They have chosen the best round of treatment for you.  They will not compare you with other patients, they will only do what is best for you.  So it may seem that you have had similiar results and reactions to others we really do not know the ins and outs of everyone treatments and what goes right for one person goes wrong for the other one.  Ask the questions at Bart's none of us our medical professionals and we have to put some trust into them.  They are one of the top clinics and have excellent results.  I hope this doesn't come out wrong and offend some people, but sometimes I think it needs to be said.

Suzia


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome CS25, I got referred last July, had my app in Sept and started my treatment in December but you won't know start date till you've gone in for your first app and they do further tests. You usually wait about 3 months from this app to the 'info day' and I start treatment day after info day.

Steph, I only got the call to say we had 4 fertilised then on day of ET they told us we had 3 grade 8's so 1 had perished but they didn't call us about that.  Like Suzia said if you don't hear all should be good 

Thinking of you hun as I know how anxious thay time is, I am sure all will be fine  I'm having good vibes for ya. xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks suzia and star   this journey is never endin for the worry is it !!
yesterday i was in soooo much pain that it even hurt to wee, but 2day im still hurtin but is def not as much (well iam still in bed so i hope its not like yesterday). i have been usin the gel since monday and i do it when i go to bed so that im layin down, the thing is i no people say it gets messy but i havent had that (not that im askin for it ) but it makes me think am i doin it ok, sorry i no im bein    just that im goin mad and thats b4 ive eben got to the 2ww.

anyways enough bout me
star im glad u had a fab holiday hun, from ur picys it looks like u had a blast xx
suzia i no what u mean bout barts, they do have loads of things to b doin and people wiv all different protocols (but it still gets very frustratein even knowin that i dont think any one has a lot of patience when were goin through this me very much included) xx
cs25 im sure the time willl fly by what ever the wait is, and welcome of course xx
sezy, pepperminty, and bellini i hope ur all ok and well xx
kitten i really hope ur enjoyin ur holiday hope u have a blast xx
mandy i realy hope ur doin ok and gettin lots f surport   and i also hope ur friends r ok aswell xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ohhhh internet page upgradings! lol!

Steph, it's all a bloody worry! Worry worry worry! I even worried after my miscarriage as I didn't get a period for 7 weeks! As hard as it is you need to try to stay relaxed and calm 

I go back to Barts in 3 weeks for re-appointment and I guess see where we go from where we are. I'm secretly excited but not talking about it to anyone or even DP as it put too much pressure on us before and we ended up splitting up!

We back together and all ok, I'm just trying not to let the whole baby thing be the be all and end all of everyday life! and we are doing more things together and having 'fun' again, but when I have treatment next time I am not going to tell anyone, except you guys of course as I think because everyone knew as well it was lots of pressure on DP and me and when I miscarried I think we both felt more failures, so all hush hush this time 

I hope everyone is ok, I am trying to read over all old posts that I didn't get notified about so I can catch up with everyones news.

Love to all you lovely girlys x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI ladies,

star i am so glad u worked things out and are now having fun 

cs25 someone i knwo just got an appointment for there first and waited 56 days, so end of june. i had to wait  12 weeks for my first appointment and then 12 weeks to start tx but it really can change be sooner or later, barts are funny like that.
pepperminty i am hoping u bfn changes hun still time.

AFM no news here af due in 13 days so i will contact barts then.......... if i can get through.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey lisa glad ur ok, the time is flyin by and u will start tx b4 u no it    xx

star huni im glad ur bac wiv us and very glad u have sorted things out wiv ur dp, i no wot u mean bout tellin people so only my closest friends and family know wots goin on the rest dont have a clue. im hopein and    this go will work for me.

i wonder how my little embies are doing, i hope there nice and warm and keepin each ova company    at night i send them thoughts to let them know mummy will b there very soon and hope they hang on for me i no me a crazy little firecracker    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww bless you Steph! I am sure they are all snuggled up and waiting for their mummy! 

I am really really pleased for you, and can't believe how quick it has come round! Last time I was on you was still waiting for a replt from Barts! (as we always seem to be!) and now you have your ickle embies all bouncing around waiting to be in your belly! 

I want an update everyday!  Keep up the PMA! xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks hun    and i will do. 
u know when u go for et i no u dont get a piccy but do they show u ur embie on a screen b4 they put it bac?? 

i no this might b cheeky but can u all think      for me please as i will for all of u xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star did u have ur embie bac day 3??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Steph,

Yes we had embie back day 3, and you do not see anything when they put embie back, not even a scan screen like in USA but it's done quite quick you can close your eyes and envisage your embie 

You off work for 2ww?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer i sure am. as i work in the hospital its just safer for me to b home.
do barts let u lay down for a little bit afterwards?? i hope the do. as ive heard that its good to just lay for about 15mins or so after et.
im gonna b so scared to move i can c it now,


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No you pretty much get up after but i was busting for the loo so went straight for a wee, dont worry it cannot fall out! the human body is designed for that, but i was worried too so its only normal!

I was gonna say if im still not working I could come meet you one day for lunch or coffee if you feel up to it? totally upto you, just feeling if you feel you want to get out or something as I know what its like! you start going mad!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer that would b lovely hun xx    

how long after ec was u sore and uncomfortable??  they proper gave me loads more drugs to wot they normaly give as my overys were very hard to get to, so they were like pushin on my tum and man did i feel a few pains here and there (i felt the sharpness of the needle) lol. it is weird tho cz it is like a dream at the same time.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I was exactly the same I remember saying through it I was in pain and wanted more drugs! I didn't feel sore just a bit achey in lower abdomen up until ET.  

You just let me know when you feel like it, maybe in week2, as i am sure you will want to just get your feet up in week 1.  I was paranoid and didnt want to move at 1st but now I know it's all fine I will go back to work I think next time, well maybe have a couple of days off 

Take care im off out in a mo x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

ok hun take care xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,sorry to just butt in like this but does anyone have the number for kim at barts,as i called her before and she said the nurses would call me back and as per usual they haveant,so im about to      because ive had enougth waiting now.xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

clomid user - Kim's number is 020 7601 7540 - good luck!

Stephy -       spin

I'm now on day 9 of DR - felt v. teary yesterday, but better today.  AF arrived, so at least things are moving in the right direction!  I think now I'm more freaked out by the fact its my 40th birthday tomorrow - I feel really weird    But, DH and I are going to Airkix in Milton Keynes tomorrow; its the vertical wind tunnel where you get to 'skydive'!  Been wanting to do it for ages, so I decided to make tomorrow memorable for doing something fun and exciting rather than the 'other' reason!

Can't wait for stimms to start, I know I'll start feeling more like my old self once we get going on those!

Big hugs to everyone!!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, just bookmarking....

Sezy, hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow - enjoy the skydive!!

Pepper, I'm still hopeful for a good result for you   

Stephy, sending you lots of             hang in there...

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok
x


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hello tatti ,
                your clinic consultation was in feb , have u recieved any letter regarding your drug information session or thy told u when will ur procedure start? my clinic consultation was in march . 
                                                                              take care

hello to every one and best wishes for all


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sezy have a wonderful day, it pounds fab  XXX


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Fara,  my consultation was in Jan when they put me on the waiting list for IVF.  So I have been waiting since then, 4 months.  A couple of weeks ago I was number 170 on the list, and they said I'm looking at around 6 or 7 weeks wait.  I should then get my appointment for the info and drugs session. I'm gonna ring them again today and see what number in the list I am....so I'll let you know.

It looks like you'll probably be a couple of months behind me, the waiting list is around 4 to 5 months at the mo.  Are you down for IVF treatment?

I know the waiting is very difficult, but keep hopeful and your appt will come round soon.  

Tatti....xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well ladies as of 12:05 on the dot i became PUPO yippee im now on that dreaded 2ww just gonna    wiv everything i got.  oh and also we have 3 to freeze xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Stephy, thats brilliant news   

I will keep my fingers crossed for you and pray they stay snuggled   

Tatti.....xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats steph xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi there though I might join in, am currently on waiting list for IVF, as of last week was 156 on list looking at end of May beginning of June to start treatment.  Will be 3rd treatment, had 1 st IVf in 2005 and FET in 2006, for number of reasons have never got to have another try till now.

DH has 2 girls from prev marriage which went against us in past so had to self fund treatment, with changes we are now getting 2 ivf's on the nhs, very greatful for this as been difficult yr money wise.

Cannot wait to get started, strange as that may seem, I just feel that things will be going somewhere.

Mel x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Wooo Stephy congrats hunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now you rest easy girl. xxx

AFM, well we had our scan and OMG the difference in going private is AMAZING.

We HEARD the heartbeat. Got 6 pictures 2 of which are the 4d ones. Baby was facing the scanner so it was fuzzy but you could see the head and body defined and 4 little buds that will be the arms and legs.

You can really tell the difference when you pay. I am seriously considering getting a 4d scan in the 3rd trimester.

I will stop worrying now and put my maternity trousers on tomorrow!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

bellini that is fab news hunni u will have ur baby in ur arms b4 u no it xxx


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Bellini thats wonderful news, i am so happy for you  enjoy your journey and keep us up to date with your news XXX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy happy birthday hun   

steph well done on being pupo, what did you have put back

belini private scans are so much better, glad it all went well.

chelle good luck testing hope its a nice   



mel welcome to the forum, hopefully u get a date soon to start.

tatti  and fara hope u also get a date soon, i know u have been waiting a while now.

kitten and cassie  hope u had a good holiday   and nicely relaxed.

mandy, star and pepper   hope u are ok.

AFM think i ov  ov'ed today, i might have a normal 28 day cycle. if not i am guessing no ovulation this month. on temping all temps have been low and on the OPK only had very faint lines and nothing today. so i will see what happens  with temps as to when i go for my blood tests. other then that i got my new wardrobes al looking nice 

have fun everyone

lisa
xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi
        thanks lisa wishing u all the best and   for u


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

thannks  tatti for replying 

                they put me on list in march for ivf and and i am behind you . hope u get ur appoinment soon


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi ladies well its officially a BFN for me, as expected. Hope everyone's journey end's better than mine and you get the result we all want. Good luck to you all.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning all u lovely ladies well its my 2nd day of bein pupo and again another day of lazyin around, im really hopein muffin stays wiv me and that my oven is doin a good job. i have read that they dont start implantin untill the day after blast stage and as mine went bac on day 3 im hopein its doin ok in there. 
i keep coughin and sneezin which makes me panic but im sure no harm is comin to little muffin   .
i had a grade A 8 cell put bac.

i hope ur all well xx

pepper im so sorry hun      xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Pepper, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you are doing ok....x   

Stephy, you do make me laugh.....muffin in the oven...  

Tatti....xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks tatti i thought that would b quite a good name as it is what it is lol    

how r u gettin on xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peeeeeeps im back 

pepper so sorry hon 

Stephy whoo hoo honey 

Star your back whoo hoo mwa 
welcome newbys 

well came back early as it rained and blomming exspensive but don't care as we still have time off and its sumny here oh and my appointment is in 5 days whoo hoo


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Kitten - Wow...you're appt has come round quick. Best of luck..x

I've just rung Barts and I am number 151 on the list.  I have only moved 26 places in 4 weeks.  I'm sure I was told they get through about 25 a week - so that doesn't really add up.  Hey ho....at least I'm on it and moving.  Just getting really impatient now. I so want it to be happening now   

Tatti....xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can not stand waiting thats why i always fit stuff in between to make it seem not so long


----------



## Pepperminty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks lovely ladies, I have been a bit teary again today even though i knew what the result would be.  Anyway as usual Barts not answering their fone, so have emailed, with a load of questions, and am waiting to hear back from them.. I guess it will be the 6mnths wait so I shall probably be back on here around november time 

Best of luck and love to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Tatti

I just blew you some bubbles. 
I am in a similar situation, totally fed up with Barts insane waiting times (posted about it in the IUI section) - I just cannot believe that's how long it takes!
And it makes me mad that they book people like me in for tube scans, when I probably don't need one- taking up other people's valuable time and NHS resources.
Seems to me like they need a total overhaul...

Best of luck, fingers crossed it will all get started soon!

BC xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you BroodyChick, very lovely of you.  

It is so frustrating having to wait so long, especially when they originally told me it would be 3 to 4 months, and now its looking more like 5 to 6.  I don't understand how it can change so much when no one is being put infront of you in the line. I know they have hundreds of people, and every one is as desperate as the next, and I undertand they are doing the best they can on the NHS, though it doesn't make it any easier for those of us who are left feeling stranded.....Sorry, I don't mean to moan, I know I am in a lucky position and there are so many ladies out there who are far worse off than me, its just so hard at times...

Are you waiting for IUI tx?  is that the norm then, to automatically send you for tube scans before tx?  Like you say, surely they should only be doing that if totally necessary.  

I'm sure I wouldn't feel so frustrated and low about it if it wasn't all happening around me. Having to smile and nod at pregnant friends all the time is getting a bit too much for me at the mo....

Hope you're doing ok BroodyChick, the waiting is extremely hard, but we'll get there in the end. Let's keep our fingers crossed together   

Tatti....xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies just wanted to say i gave birth to baby girl carla on the 4th may she weighed 5lb 13oz ! also im wishing everyone all the best with upcoming tx and tests ect never give up hope!!! you will all get there HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats zoie on ur new bundle of joy    i hope u had an easy labour. now the fun times start xxx  al the best xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Big congratulations Zoie....fantastic news


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations Zoie!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

congratulations Zoie, all the best xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no what you mean about it getting to much i think it was pg central at tesco today everyone was pg or just had one i felt so depressed most of the time i can just grin and get on with it but today was not one of those days


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Kitten hun, yes I am back!

When I was in Lanzarote last week I swear I saw about 20 preggie bellys! No fair! :-(

Went for an interview in London today that is not far from Barts so that will be a bonus if I get it 

18 days till my next app 

Not feelig that well today, was sick when I got in a got right dodgy belly :-( I did a preg test as I was feeling bit odd and dont know why! was neg of course but you have to check! 

Love to all x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Will do personals later as off out in a bit.  But Pepper  just wnat to say     

Just wanted to say thanks for the birthday wishes - had a fab day; the indoor skydiving (Airkix) was AMAZING - if you're not preg, then do it!!!  It so uplifting - quite literally!!!

On a bit of a downer today though - yet another friend and her sister have announced they are both PG; thats now 3 peeps pregs due Sept, Oct, Nov....and they were only trying 5 mins!  I'm happy for them all, but feel like the world is a bit unfair at times.  Oh well, perhaps this one will be the one for me - gotta wait an see I guess.

Will do a proper catch up later.

xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes i do that but normally af turns up right after i test


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like we're all feeling a little low today....lots of pg ladies out there....it will be our turn soon      

Hope you all have lovely weekends, lets hope the sun pops out...

Tatti....xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

You too Tatti! It will indeed be our turn soon, we just have to wait which is annoying but time soon goes by  x


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all
          steph lots of pryer for ur   .good luck.

          pepper so sorry .wishing u luck for next attamt  

          kitten glad to hear about ur app good luck .finally the waitting game is over  for u.
            
          zoi congrates   

          ttatti hope u get app soon its too hard waitting so long i thought the waiting time would be 3 or 4 month but it seems longer.i hope u gett app thi month   

              lisa thanks for ur wishes good luck to you too  

                  good luck everyone hope u all will be mommies soon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

zoie congrats hun on the birth of ur baby.

kitten, 4 days and u find out if u can start tx straight away 

chelle did u get a nice bfp?

hello tatti, star, fara, sezy, big hugs, girls our turn will come soon, sezy ur time is sooner then our, cant be long for ur baseline scan?

AFM i am also feeling a little down today. another lady on another forum announced her bfp today.... dont get wrong i am over the moon for her as she has been through so much. but its not me is it. my niece came around yesterday starting to rub it in, she ias asking if i will knit for her..... i lost my baby not even a year ago and she is asking if i will knit for her  if i was only a few weeks ok fair enough but i was almost half way. i am dreading having to call barts in 10 days for my sailine wash incase they say no even tho i was told to call  in may on cd1 which s in around 10 days. didnt ovulate this month....ff has not detected no surge opk only picked up a very faint line so i am guessing i didnt ovulate so 100% sure no natural bfp for me. i ust hope miss tozar will arrange everythng and i can get my schedual in time.

sorry for the moan.... i dont do it often just feeling lost at the moment.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

I got a BFP OTD, but it left the building yesterday - gutted  

Chelle
xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

oh chelle - sorry xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

chelle so sorry

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin ladies im really sorry for being a bad ff'er wiv lack of personals







i have felt sick the last 2days and not sure why, i no it wont be symptoms as yet as way to early but i fink it maybe all the stresses comin out. the days are goin by so slowly now which i really hate i mean i only had et thursday and im already crackin up







.
when i had et the lady that went to get muffin for us was explainin that they keep all the rooms to a certian temp so that when they get our embies out they wont notice the difference, but then i had a panic as i have been told by acupuncturist and reflex peeps that my womb is cold so now i scared. i just hope muffin is hangin in there and stayin with mummy i even keep talkin to him/her tellin them to please stay cz i love them to much already







.

sorry for the rant.

chelle im so sorry for ur news  xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peeps

Stephy don't worry hon and relaxe everything will be ok.

Jess thats so horrible for you hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning kitten, how r u today? 2 days to go and u will see if u can get startd right away. are u nervous

stephy hang on in there time does go so much slower on the 2ww, but u ahve to allow them little ones to do there work and that dont happen over night 

how is everyone else??

afm still a llittle down as i am scared barts say i have to wait untill they call me, and christ knows when that will be even tho miss tozar has wrote to me saying i can start in june, and saline wash the month b4. but we all know what barts are like. i need this next cycle to work. and yes i will be more positive once i get started as i will give my littles everything need.

lost 4.4 pound in weight this week, well 6 days so i have done really well would like to lose at least another 4kg but for barts another 2kg which dont sound a lot but when u find it hard to lose weight it is. i wont be weighted but u never know if they think u look big they may well weight me, so rather get to the weight so there will be no problems.

hope u all have a good day

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes I am so nervouse and I do and don't no why think its the not knowing.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten wow only 2 days till ur app omg it has gone pretty quickly, so at this app what will u do? will u ste a date to start again??  im so happy for u xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi kitten, i know ever fu i have walked out happy but i did pay for them, so that might be why. my first appointment i walked out so ****** off, and that wasn the women outpatients. i saw one of the other doctors and there was no leyway. join the list like evryone else. but as ur seeing amanda tozer should be very differnt  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks peeps I am hoping to just get a start date just so I no were I am you no its drivng me


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

We're home!  I'm knackered.

Lots of            to those who are upset by sad news and also to those who are feeling down.

Kitten wont be long now till your appointment keep positive      I know it's easier said than done.  

Hope    everybody is well.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

head is back on lady's    

how are we all this morning


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

congratulations zoie   

Bellini how far are you now?  hope its goin well   

Suzia - the time will fly, enjoy it xxxx

To everyone else hope you are all doing ok, and good luck with those now mid treatment xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

what did I miss what happend with Zoie?

Stephy how are you feeling hon


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten joie had her baby girl on the 4th called carla   

im fine well i think i am, this is gona b a little tmi but i keep thinkin my af has turned up cz i always feel wet and i have pains, twinges and pinches goin its not even been a week yet it cant b ova yet can it??

hope ur well xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No hon all sounds positive to me


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im really scared    im stupid i no    xx

is it ur app 2morrow??


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been a bit quiet cos not much happening!

Stephie - try and relax hon, you feel all sorts of weird stuff during the 2ww, so anything abnormal is normal iyswim!!!!

I just got back from my baseline scan (was there early for a 10.50am appointment!).  I'm nicely down regulated and start stimms and steroids tonight - so its all kicking off now!  Had a weird appointment though:  The doc at scan announced to me that I was boarderline PCOS!!!!  Never ever been told that before    BUT, inmy appointment with the lovely Francesca she said its nothing to worry about because it just makes me respond really well to the drugs.  I asked today about my egg quality and she said that so far all my eggs have been really good and that I'm very fertile    Just what I needed to hear having just turned 40!

I hope everyone is doing good.

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

stephyandmatt said:


> hey kitten joie had her baby girl on the 4th called carla
> 
> im fine well i think i am, this is gona b a little tmi but i keep thinkin my af has turned up cz i always feel wet and i have pains, twinges and pinches goin its not even been a week yet it cant b ova yet can it??
> 
> hope ur well xx


That's all normal hun. Remember your embie(s) are going to snuggle in so you're going to feel movement down there. Wetness is also a really amazing sign. I am keeping alldays in business right now!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hay Sezy thats great news so it all starts now   

Zoie pics please


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys u sure no how to make lil old me feel better      xx

sezy thats great news that its all kickin off u hun    u will b pupo b4 u no it   

bellini i hope ur doin well and that bubba is nicely snuggled    xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

I forgot to say congrats to you Zoie.  

Stephyandmatt I'm sure everthing's fine I had all the weird feelings etc and still got the BFP.  

Kitten    I hope you're appointment goes well for you.  Keep thinking positive.     I'm sure you'll be starting tx before you know it.  

AFM I'm due up Bart's this week if AF shows up on time for bloods.

I hope    everyone's ok and want you all to remain positive.     I know it's easier said than done but it does help.  

Love n    to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hope so because I just had one of my phychic feelings but about myself   

and it was tha I will be PG and it will be a boy with fair hair I mean I don't give a flying monkey what I have .


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten can i b cheeky and ask if u have any feelins of wots goin to happen wiv me   

and i really hope that comes true for u hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

atm feeling your emby is still with you hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I do hope   your prediction comes true.  

That sounds like good vibes to me and also sounds good for Stephyandmatt.  

Can I also jump on the bandwagon and ask if you've had any feelings about me?  

Hope   everyone else is well and trying to feel positive.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies, how are we all today??

stephy, one thing i had with both cycles of ivf is wetness, i did get a bf on both, second was wsa a very faint bfp but following day was totally negative. so miss tozar said they tried to implant but failed. but wetness is a good sign 

sezy well done u, hopefully u wont over respond ladies with pcos can do. u back monday for a scan good luck with stimming, will be watching how u respond to the steriods as i will be taking next time.

kitten good luck tomorrow eeeeek ur appointment has come around fast 

waves at cassie, i am witing for af but its not due untill next tuesday then my dreaded time comes contacting barts too.

bellini star and everyone else hope ur ok

AFM wsa suppose to get a blood test for day 21 done today but lost the slip if i find i will go tomorrow 1 day cant hurt, i know i didnt ov this month. i went to lakeside today and full of babies and prams.... feels so odd me not having one. i am debating contacting miss tozar now to make sure everything is in place for next week, me contacting francesca for my schedual, what u think?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

If I was you I'd contact Francesca as she replies quickly.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie,

i ahve started it by contacting Miss Tozar see if she replies if not i will contact francesca maybe on friday, i will give miss tozar a few days to get back to me 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Congratulations to all our BFP's hope you are all well and big big    to all our BFN's
Have not posted for a few days as have been finding the 2WW a bit hard this time round, have been trying not the think about it but it's not possible to forget!! OTD is tomorrow me and DH are nervous wrecks! It's a big game over for us tomorrow is it's a BFN as our embryo store is empty now and don't feel like we could face a fresh cycle for it to fail again and age it getting the better of me.  
    to us all.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best for tomorrow Snow white, will be thinking of you and praying for you.

I really hope it's a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow Snow White, I really hope its a good result for you       

Tatti......x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

best of luck snow White really hope its a magical   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow snowwhite xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

snow white i hope u get the answer of ur dreams huni xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps can you tell me if i have to go to the normal reception for fu.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

I was told the following for mine: "clinic is held at the 2nd floor of the outpatients building -Women's Outpatient" which I thought was the same as we usually go?

When you've been can you let me know too  Good luck hun x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Will do i just put my phone to full version what a pain with touch scren lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Kitten   

On my letter it says the fu is in the outpatients building 2nd floor. not the lucas kenton wing. I think you go past the pharmacy and you'll have to ask from there. But the first time I went we went up a flight of stairs and it wasn't there as it was a dead end!

I hope    you get on ok today.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

*Lisa* - contact Francesca, she is ace at responding! I saw her for my follow-up, and she was at DH's TESE/PESA, and she seems to be the nurse I am seeing for everything - which is really nice because she is a lovely person and it makes it feel so much more personal 

*Snow White* - thinking of you today honey xxxxx

As for me.....*Lisa*, the last bit will interest you!!!!

Did my first stimm injection last night - running out of places to jab! Have done a couple of the buserelin injections in my leg just to give tummy a rest, but they hurt like hell in the legs as I've not got much fat there to protect me! Started the steroids last night too - normally would take in the morning, but they said it was really important to take the first dose with the stimm drugs...as a result i kept my poor DH awake until 1am because I was jabbering!! My acupuncturist was right - they make you high!!!! Took my second lot of steroid this morning and I am so full of energy and euphoria its unbelievable      spin Dh said he wants some!

Now, what to do with all this energy!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy that aint good, i thought be best to take at night, but not if its going to keep u awake. i emailed miss tozer yesterday i will give untill tomorrow to reply then i will email francesca. even tho i have it in writting to do ivf in june i am scared they still say no.

kitten hope fu went well 

snow white hope its a nice bfp

oin to cut the grass now after being really disappointed watching a nightmare n elm street, dont watch it, buy the original

lisa
xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

*Lisa* - I only had to take the first dose of steroids at night so it could start with the stimms. Francesca said that after that initial dose I could take them in the morning, which I have done today and will continue to do; I agree not good taking them at night, but during the day, whooo, I've got so much energy and getting so much done!

Hope you hear from Miss Tozer soon hon!

xxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi sezy,

glad u have lots of energy, wonder if it efects everyone like that..... as long as it does the ob that is all that matters.

no news yet from kitten or snow white? hope its good news?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps got to have day 2 blood test next week because they said what happened to my eggs were unusual as they split and leaked they said i might have a hormone imbalance and pcos but should start June July


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

BFN for me this morning, game over for us, can't do this anymore after so many failed attempts the heartache just gets worse and worse, think it's time to come to terms with the fact I am never going to be a mum and get on with my life. 
Thank you for all your support and good luck to everyone on the rollercoaster of IVF. 
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry snow white.  xxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, did u see miss tozar?  june uly start is good, do u ahve to contact them in cd1 of ur next cycle or or the cycle after

snow white i am so so so sorry hun   u get a natural bfp take care hun..... ust hope i wont be saying the same thing after my next go.xxx

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Kitten glad all went OK and I'm sure the time will come around for your next TX quickly.  

Snow White I'm really sorry about your news.    Please feel free to PM me at any time if you wish to talk.  I know it's very painful for you at the moment and please don't be offended but have you thought about fostering or adoption?  I know it'll be too soon for you to think about this yet and also respect that some people don't feel that this is the way for them to go.  

How is everyone else?   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

So sorry snow white (((hugs))) cassie the outpatients right go as if your going to pharmacy but dont go though double doors turn right though doors then right to the lifts then 2nd floor


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thanks for that Kitten I will try and remember that when I go for my appointment in June.  

Is your actual birthday on the 3rd June? If it is that'll be an easy one to remember as it's when my oldest younger brother gets married and up the road to you too! We'll be staying in the premier inn that night and going for breakfast with them the next morning.

We may still be cycle buddies although it's looking more likely that I'll be July / August TX.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You no what i am just not going to worry and let them do there job


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, its hard enough to have to go through ivf so i guess its better let then get things right now tather then going through another failed cycle. did u see miss tozer

lisa
xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

We have our first scan today cannot wait to see that little heartbeat and to find out if there is one or two in there.
It's been a long wait since we got the BFP, I'm now into my 7th Week but if all is good then it will be easier to see a little baby on the screen.
Wish us luck feeling a little nervous just want to make sure everything is OK.

Must dash now as I have to work an extra hour so I can leave for the appointment at 10:30am.
I'll let you all know when I return.

Love to all and I hope you are all OK xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi everyone
   jools good luck with the scan hope u have safe and sound pregnancy    so happy for you

baby dust to everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jools good luck hun, be nice if there are 2 in there 

how is eveyone today

a lady on another forum just found she is pg with tripplets, natural, a set of identical twins and one on its own lol
still no heard from miss tozar so might contact fancesca today, but i have a horrible feeling i willnot being starting ivf.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jools good luck hon

Jess I don't no if it was what dose she look like and I will tell you   

Hi everyone


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck Jools, look forward to seeing your babies on the screen


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

lol kitten, she is white, slim, bobbed hair, blonde talks like she cared lol

sound found familiar?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Jools I'm sure your scan will be a wonderful sight.  Prayers  and luck   for you.  

I had miss Tozer put my embies back last time. So will hopefully see her in June at our appointment.  

I seem to see a different person on each occasion!

Lisa (Jesse) You should email Francesca as she replies and reassures you very quickly.  Lets hope   you can start TX soon.  

I'm back at work tonight and will take great delight in waking the senior up if needed!  

I hope   everyone else is well.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

nope def not her but she was lovely and said I can start next month


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

wooohooo kitten that is fab news next month will b here b4 u know it xx

how is everyone else xx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi ladies thank you for all your messages

WE HAVE TWINS!!  OMG!!!!
We saw two perfect heartbeats and they are in seperate sacs which they say is much better as they have a better chance of suvival.

I have pics so will try and upload those tonight.

STILL IN SHOCK, you should have seen my DP face it was a picture.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh Jools that made me well up hunny.

Congratulations xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

star888 said:


> look forward to seeing your babies on the screen


See Jools, I knew that before you even said it! That is fantastic news sweety, twins is just fab xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

DP said they will have to top and tail !! HA HA LOL     
I'm in total shock, I have no symptoms I thought I would be dying by now if I am having twins


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

jools u have made my day hun wow that gives us all hope xx congrats xx

take care of urself xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Jools   

Congrats.  

If you can stay symptom free you are one of the lucky ladies!  

Good luck to you all!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hahaha i said twins..... u tested 9dpt congrats hun.... hope u stay symtom free

lisa
xxxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope your all ok

Congrats Jools    take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Jools, we were up there for 12 week scan today as well,so we probably saw each other.  Glad it went well.

Suzi


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

How old are you jools if you don't mind? X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Suzi How did you get on with your 12 week scan today?   I'm sure your probably growing really well and now blooming.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Cassie, Everything is looking good, Flav is growing bigger and bigger, as is his mama.

Suzi


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

suzia how come u had to have a 12 week scan at barts i thought they discharged u at 6/7 weeks

i have still not heard nothing from Miss Tozar or Francesca  i knew this would happen.

lisaxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa (Jesse) I'm sure you'll here from Francesca by tomorrow lunch time.  Sometimes she doesn't get chance till the early evening to reply.  So it could be from any time now.  Try not to panic yet.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie   

reason i am panicing i contacted miss tozar 3 days ago now reply, if i ahve this luck next week they will say its too late to do, and i will have to wait unother month as they will only do the saline wash until cd10 incase i have ovulated and a chance of pg....... yeah right lol

when is ur FU

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Our fu is on June 23rd.  We're hoping it comes around quickly.  I've got to have bloods done againwhen AF arrives so far no sign!  

I'm sure you'll here soon.  I normally badger until I get a letter through as I feel I've been forgotten otherwise! Keep going.   Francesca is usually pretty good at responding.  Here's wishing you luck.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess hope she gets back to you have you stated urgency in your email?

I got my blood test form so awaiting AF so I can have it done and faint.

I also asked if I can have numbing cream next time for my hand she laughed and said yes just mension it to the nurse   .

Also what does this sound like to you , I asked how many go's I actully get she said 6 ET 3 of which can be frozen and 3 fresh so does that mean if I don't get any frosties I only get 3 go's?

Well done Jools congrats on twins   

Cassie I have to wait for AF to get bloods done hope we can be cycle budds


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

It would be lovely if we were cycle buddies Kitten.   I'm waiting for AF too but my appointment isn't until end of June.  I'm still hoping that we can start end of June beginning of July.

love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i would say if u didnt get any frosties its just teh 3 goes, i only get 3 goes, i did ask aboutthe 6 goes but as i am not in essex, yet my postal code is essex i dont qualify.

hopefuly both ur af's come soon so u can get ur bloods done. 

Kitten i didnt mark urgent no i will email again, francesca didnt reply so i am guessing my email is being ignored 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

guys im sorry this is gonna b a me post but im havin a bit of a freak out, this is gonna b way to much info but i went to the loo and when i wiped i had some of the gel come out and it was tinged pink but then when i went again there was nufin and wot wiv the pains i have been havin im startin to think its af and that its game over for me and only a week in







y is this 2ww so hard i really cant stand it.

again im sorry for the me post i do hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Stephyandmatt It could be a implantation bleed.  I had cramps and all that stuff and a period before we tested positive.  There IS still hope.    Please try and keep positive.    I know it's easier said than done.  

If you're worried speak to the nurses.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy dont worry, u wont get af yet hun. pink gel is totally normal, i had pinky and peach stuff.... ok i did test bfn but pink is normal.
hold on in there

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys im just right moody and snappy right now im really not copin very well ami


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,  

Stephy I had cramps and pink in the cream the whole time with my BFP.  Dont give up, hang in there only a week to go hun of this horrible 2 ww!    Please try and keep positive sweets x

Hope everyone else is ok, Kitten you feeling good after fu? 12 days till mine!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

there is something wrong with me.............................. i have a craving for peanut better   i want to lose weight too why is it when u cant have something u want it more.

still no news from barts emailed miss tozar again marking urgent. maybe francesca is checking with ehr before getting back to me look i am   



star not long untill ur FU either, maybe there will be a few of us cycling at the same time.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

OH my god lisa! I am also craving peanut butter big time! I've had to have it on crackers for lunch every day. I even had to spoon it this morning as I wanted to just scoff it! I've Been trying to go walking every day to try lose weight before I start again as I put on about a stone and a half when I was pregnant with all drugs!

Be real nice if we all cycle together


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

stephy... if you leave crinone out for a bit it goes peachy pink.

Don't fret - you wait till it goes grey/brown or black!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahaha star i am glad i am not the only one, i have got a spoon a put some one and eaton like that.... it just tastes soooooooooooooooooooooooooo good lol

belini i remember the black, i had some bleeding with jesse and yeah the black is the worse lol that stuff is no not nice lol i found i could feel it in there all lumpy and thick 

stephy not long now hun, when will u test early or not?

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys    and i test next thursday im to scared to test early xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry Stephy my love   

Oh I remember that lovely stuff felt like a plug up there    terible 

Would be nice if we all cycled together


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten at this rate i wont be cycling at all. miss tozer or francesa aint got back yet 
guess i will email her again, if this happen next week then it wnt be good .

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Phone and demarnd to speck to someone because you are surposed to start soon ?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

ok barts cant reply to hotmail at the moment  womb wash now the 25th of may i am in my way  its at 6.30 tho lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

see what a bit of    can do lol so whoo hoo


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

yes kitten, my apointment is so late tho, 6.30 makes me wonder if its miss tozer going it herself. but yay i start dr on the 8th of june,  basline on the 22nd EC hopefully 5th with test on the 19th..... please let this work. WE CAN GET PG AND HAVE A HEALTHY BABY


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can start soon after


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten what date is ur BIG    PARRRRTYYYY the time seems to just be flyin by for everyone which is great   
but y is the 2ww so slow   
anyways i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

so kitten we might be cycle buddies after all  great. 

stephy i am sure in the 2ww time stands still lol

oh i have my first scupunture appointment booked for next friday just in time  just need cassie and star to join us now.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

3rd of june  Stephy and party 5th june as its our anniversary on 4th june we are going to go ape (65ft in th trees swinging from tree to tree )  

Jess just posted on summer dreams lol I said that nurse said they are going to change pro so might be short one but there is 4 pro apparently


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kiiten u might need to beon the pill for 1 month before, depends on which one ur on lol 

lisa


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay lisa! Glad you got answer finally! Hope we all are cycle buddies  

Off to Dorset now for weekend to see dp's brother 

have a good one all, gonna be sunny sunshine! 

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Were can I get cheap hair crimpers guys?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

It would be lovely if we were all cycle buddies!   I have a feeling I will be later than everyone else.

Hope   you have a lovely weekend star.  

Kitten your party will be here before you know it.  

Hope   everyone else is OK.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I reckon we will be buddys    but we will have a whale of a time at me party


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Party on!  

I'm warning you in advance I can't dance!!   

It will not look anything like the spot above!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

but can you sing    I will probably arrive later then everyone as I am going to make a grand entrance


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

cassie everyone has dancin feet   

love it litten the grand entrance sounds perfect   

is ur party fancy dress or anything??  is that y u need crimpers, i used to love crimped hair lol those where the days hey xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yep well optional  that is why I am a gothic fairy my friend is a fallen angel gothic betty boop and a raggy doll but not sure about anyone eles


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that sounds very cool hun hope u get loads of piccys xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

sounds like its gonna b a pretty cool party kitten make sure u get loads of piccys xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Will do stephy lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I wont be wearing fancy dress if you don't mind so you can recognise me easier!  I'll be the short dumpy one with shiny pinky purple specs on with matching blue jewellery and top on!  

His lordship will also be there wearing one of his cartoon t - shirts and jeans no doubt.  He's a real 80's throwback! Don't tell him I said that though!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i wished i didnt have  awedding on the same day, i have great fancy dress consumes 

*waves* @cassie   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess   

Thats ok Cassie


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy do u have ur scan tomorrow?? i wonder what the steriods are suppose to help with, eggs or implantation?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey *Lisa*, thanks for checking on me! I've not posted much as there's not been a lot happening with me really!

Yes, my scan is tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to seeing how the follies are doing - there is definitely something happening in there as they made themselves know when we BD'd last night  !! They're aiming for EC on the 24th, but it could be sooner if I stimm the way I normally do!

The initially euphoria from the steroid has worn of now (I'm on 1 milligram of dexamethasone a day), and now I just feel tired and fuzzy-headed  . I asked about the staroid when I was there last week - apparently its standard practise for them to use it after failed cycles or mc's. Its meant to help with implantation and also to stop the body from rejecting embryo at a later time - its all to do with the immune system and inflammation. Miss Tozer want me on it up to 6 weeks if I get a BFP. I did read somewhere that it can also help with egg quality, but that is a bit contraversial. Oh, and my face has gone a bit puffy from it now!! Lovely! BUT - I'm not complaining; if this makes my dream come true, then it will be well worth it - who knows, I might get triplets!!

Having highs and lows, but hangning in there!

Hope everyone is doing good 

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope everyone is ok.

Anyone up Barts on 25th May? I'm up there at 2pm  x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i am hun but not untill 6.30  i am there also either wednesday or thursday depeds when they get my schedual sorted, dp has to get bloods done and they are closed at 6.30  so need to get them done soon.

sezy now again that is strange i wil be on 2.5ml a day and untill around 12 weeks of pg if i get that far, then they ween u off it...........no i know i can get that far  good luck for tomorrow hope there are some nice follies in there.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah thats a shame Lisa we could have grabbed a coffee!  

Good luck for tomorrow Sezy and anyone else who is in this week xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No but hope i will be soon AF arrived early so blood test tomorrow then they can sort out schedules for me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

cool cool! all on track then hun, soon be on the old IVF cycle again!

I'm really unsure as to what to expect at my FU after MC appreciate any info from you lovely ladies.

Oh and kitten, where's the out patient bit you have to go to? ta very much like


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hon oh if you go as if your going to pharmacy but dont actually go in room turn right to the doors and turn right again there is lifts and stairs 2nd floor then its on right womans outpatients


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool thanks chick! 

Oh and for anyone who isnt my friend on ********, I will be qualified Advanced massage therapist in July so will be doing Full Swedish massages, hot stone massages and Indian Head massages, and just head/neck massages for anyone just wanted to try it out first.  Will post all info when i'm all done with my course if anyone is interested   I will be doing introduction first massage deals too and massage tasters for like the hot stone and head massages.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten that sounds good, did u get ur drugs on ur FU or do u have to wait untill ur bloods are done?

Star if i wsa up there earlier i would have loved to get a coffee (decafe of course) when i lost jesse i lost her in th ejuly and had my fu in september all they wanted me me to was a blood test to get started again, i got my script on fu did my bloods but blood levels were too high still. so i had to go the following month for bloods again but then i had a smear and that came back bad, had to have abnormal cells removed.  so i didnt get started again untill jan.  so normally get u started on ur next cycle after bloods. you might be slightly different, sorry if i sound nasty i dont mean to but as u were 8 weeks and not that far along u might be able to start on cd21 of this cycle.

kitten ans sezy might be able to get coffee ur there tomorrow 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa  If our Frozen embies survive do you know how they start me off again or is it just down to blood test? x


----------



## Rainbows (May 16, 2010)

Hello All!
May I join you?!!

I only joined this morning and have plucked up courage to message.  I have been following you all over the past year and I feel I want to thank you all for support as friends following all your stories which I have shared with my treatment

I am on my 2 ww and finding it very hard in all ways!  OTD 18th May - so not long

I need to work out how to put a 'signature' but this is my second cycle of ICSI at Barts, first one BFN in October 09

I wish you all luck with your treatment

Thanks All!


xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Na i have to email blood results then they can give me my drugs


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Rainbows, wow u are close to your OTD, 2 today to go, u not tempted to test early? finers crossed its worked  

star ur havng a FET..... i ahve not done of of them so i dont kow. do u have to pay for it or is it used as one of ur goes, or do u get the 6 attemps? they may just get u started off on the pill from day 1 if ur doing a FET or a geep cycle i dont know how barts do there FET someone else is better to answer that, but because u MC u wont need to wait maybe  ablood test or get started right away.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just be aware that you might not bet drugs at the follow-up, it all depends on where you are and where you live, some of you will have to join the waiting list again after the follow-up.  I don't tell you to disappoint you, but to make you aware.  I don't know why that is or where the dividing line is, I just know that is the way it is.  We had our FU in September and didn't get started again until Jan.  So don't be shocked if that happens.

Suzi


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks suzi, heather emailed me to say I should start June/July so I'll have to wait and see.

Just hope it's not too long but if it is life goes on 

thanks for info Hun x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome Rainbow, and    for that BFP for you!!

I'd be happy to meet anyone for a coffee whos up there tomorrow - my appointment is at 11am and ihave to be back here for accu appointment at 2.30pm - but if anyones around would be great to meet up!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Rainbow,

Good luck for the OTD   Did you have FET this time? x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies! Sorry I've not been around lately but I have just read through all the posts since I was last on. Sorry there are far too many to do personals but just wanted to say a couple of congrats!

*jools70* - HUGE DOUBLE congrats on the twins!! That's so fab. I really pray that they both stay sticky for you and you have a fantastic pregnancy.

*Bellini *- I'm so glad things are going well for you. I can't wait to read a birth announcement later in the year!

*star888* - It's lovely to see you back. I really hope this next cycle is the one for you.

Hi to everyone else. Can't believe Stephy is in the 2ww and Kitten is almost ready to go again! Where has the year gone? Sorry for all those I haven't mentioned but there's just so much happening and I neglected to write it all down as I read!!

AFM: I'm doing okay. I wanted to thank you all for your support last month. It was a real rollercoaster of emotions for me. I could have dealt with a bfn, or even another early miscarriage, but miscarrying the day after seeing that heartbeat was like a huge slap in the face. I still struggle with it at times.

I've gone back and forth on it, but I have decided I will definitely try one last time for my friends. But I have had to tell them that this is it for me. If this one doesn't work, I'm going to have to accept that I am not meant to help them. It breaks my heart to think of it, but I just can't keep trying over and over again. Maybe it would be different if we'd just had bfn's, but 2 miscarriages is a lot to deal with. I know others on here have experienced worse and I apologise for being so self-absorbed, but I have really reached that limit now of what I can put myself through. I thank God every day for my own two babies and my heart goes out to you all.

So we are just waiting for an appointment to see Mandy Tozer. My friends are happy to pay for a private follow-up so we're just waiting for her to fit us in. We were offered an appointment on Tuesday evening but unfortunately I can't make it because I am having an Open Week at work and have to be there Tuesday evening. So we're just waiting for them to give us another appointment.

Then hopefully we should be able to get started quite quickly because we have 2 frozen embies this time. I'm going to push for a natural cycle as I'm convinced the HRT tablets are causing the problems. I won't go into all my theories right now but I am desperate to try a natural cycle as I really think that will work. I mean, I've carried two babies without any medical assistance so why tamper with nature?!

Anyway, I hope you are all well. Hopefully I will be around more now that things are getting going again.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good to see you back Mandy 

I hope next time you can get through it ok, you are doing such a wonderful thing and to give it another go really proves you must be a real true friend and a fighter! 

I hope I have a natural FET but wont really know anything until FU.

and again good to have you back 

xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone and a big thank you to everyone for this wishes following my BFN, still bit numb about it, not sure where to go from here, far too early to decide anyway, so me and DH are going to take some time out the regroup and decide what to do. 

Cassie76 - adoption is one option I would really like a baby though and at my age now I think I would not be able to adopt a baby, especially as I think we have to wait at least a year after our last treatment, but we will see what happens, I wish you well with your treatment later in the year. I will still be dropping in from time to time so will be keeping an eye on how everyone is doing. 

firebolt1982 - good luck your FET, you are such a special lady with what you are doing for your friends, I hope it works out this time round. 

Rainbows - welcome, fingers crossed for testing

Good luck to all our 2WW's    for some good news!


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all 

    snow white sorry honey   

    mandy wellcome backe u r so special .good luck with future plans 
    
    rainbow good luck for OTD hope u get a big  
  
  kitten lisa star and everyone goodluck


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Fara 

Hope you're not waiting too much longer x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Fara hopefully u will get to start soon, someone on anoher forum has been told they have a 4 to 6 mont wait, but they have only just gone on the waiting list. its the not knowing that is not nice. if they said u can start in july/august at least u wold know.

mandy gppd t see u looking forward, hopefully the FET works and its super sticky.

take care snow white, time will help u decide, and adoption its a 6 month after tx before they will concider u i have already lookedi into following my bfn in feb.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Jesse4ever for the adoption information, I was just looking it up on then internet so that's saved me some time, thanks.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry snow white   take care hon

Mandy good to see you back   

Star we could be buddys   had me blood taken this morning so I think 2 weeks and I shall have results and emailed over   

Hi everyone


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all.

Yay Kitten, you was a week in front of me last time so lets hope we're pretty much the same this time and our 2nd time lucky 

I read your ** status! why do they need so much blood? What they testing for? Is it True Blood?! Lurvvvvve that program!

Hope everyone is A ok  xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys wow looks like u will all b buddies that will b fab hey   

as for me i really want to test now but im soooo scared that its stoppin me and i dont want the       after me lol.
im not very hopeful tho, af still hasnt arrived so that is good but all the cramps and twinges have dyed down a bit which is good but im not gettin good vibes i just dont want my dream to b ova.
i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Steph, when is OTD?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

its on the 20th so not long 3days eeeek


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

wow thats gone quick (probs not for you!)

Hang in there, not long to wait to test now.  Hows your boobs feeling? sore?!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

only a little but at night when i take me bra off  they really hurt. god its anyones guess i really hope it has worked but very scared it hasnt xxx

hows u hun xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes you just have that horrid wait :-( Really hope its a BFP for ya.

I am ok, very excited about my app next week  Just trying to lose weight to get ready for next round but doesnt seem to be happening! I've been walking about 3 miles now every morning before I come back and spend the day job hunting!

What you been doing with your 2ww?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

not alot really the 1st week just layin around doin nufin and then this 2nd week i have done a car boot sale and been a bit more active and playin wiv me doggies.
did u test early before??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope I wanted to as i was going    but waited till OTD just in case!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

moning ladies,

steph u have been brave waiting good girl, if it was me i would have tested early, i did on both times lol. 3 days will pass fast.

star if u r like me eating peanut butter that might be why lol, mind u i did lose 1 pound last week. still got 1.5KG to lose tho which i know i wont do by next week. i will do it before i start stimming tho. this time i am not eating no chocolate before as i did on the second go.

any plans ladies??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think your PG Stephy    oh and I found you on **    

Star they had 10 things on the list one of the 5 viles was twice as long as the others    they said what happend to my eggs were unusual so thats prbably why    I am aphishally a weido I think I spelt that wrong nevermind.  

Hi Jess


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

is anyone up barts 2morrow?? im up there at 3:20 as i have a appointment wiv dr tozer which is my fu for the surgary i had in march. hopefully i will get proper answers about my womb xx

jesse hows u hun xx

kitten glad u found me    did u test early  b4??


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa, do you like cashew nuts? At the weekend Dp's brothers girly introduced me to cashew nut peanut butter! OH MY GOD! I am going out especially to get some today! lol!  You have to get it, it's luxury one from Asda! It's love in a jar! then on a spoon then in my gob! lol!

I'm just trying to cut out carbs at mo too as they bloat me out big time!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Didn't need to Stephy AF arrived 2 days b4 OTD so it was pretty obverse


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy, i am good thx hun just waitng for af to come, if it comes tomorrow maybe i will see u up there as i will collected my schedual.

star i will go looking for it, my peanut butter dont touch bread, from jar on a spoon into my mouth too lol yum yum 

kitten glad u had ur bloods done, is it faxed off? if so contact them to make sure they got it, i faxed and took 3 goes even when i was told it was ok it had gone through.

sezy hope ur scan went well 

losa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not yet Jess as I have to wait for results first only had it done today but I have to email it over to nurses.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Snow White 94* - I'm so sorry to hear the last cycle didn't work for you. I wish you all the best in your decisions about the future. I can't imagine how hard it must all be for you.

*stephyandmatt* - Stay positive. There's no reason to think it hasn't worked. I've got everything crossed for you x x x We tested early both times. We tested 3 days early the first time and got a nice clear BFP and then tested 1 day early the last time and got a really fast and clear BFP. Not that I'm trying to tempt you ... *lol*

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Firebolt - just a quite hug and to say that natural FET was absolutely amazing. So much more chilled and less fraught. You take crinone afterwards but that's nothing compared to the DRing and stimming.

Good luck hun. You are one amazing lady.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wanted to say Hi ladies....hope everyone is doing ok.

Welcome Rainbows, best of luck for your testing tomorrow  
Stephy, hang in there, i've got my fingers crossed for you on 20th  
Sezy, hope the scan goes well today  
Snow White, sending you some   
Hi Mandy, nice to see you back  
Jools, hope you're doing ok with the two bubbas on board   
Those of you who are awaiting appts, Lisa, Kitten and Star, really hope it comes round quickly for you  

For anyone else I've missed, I'm sorry, hope everyone is ok

Tatti.....xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Tatti my love thanks


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Tatti! 

Hope you are ok in your waiting time too  x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Hope everyone ok

Good luck to all the up and coming testers       

Mandy, I jus read your post and it brought a tear, how can you say your self absorbed, i think what you have done is the most incredible thing that you can do for anyone.  I honestly think your an amazing friend, and I hope it works out for another try.  I think your friend is very lucky to have you, good luck hun xxxxx   

Lotsa love to everyone else xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4zak-Not much longer now how are you feeling?

We had our 12 week scan today and all is well, so it was a real relief for us.  Just a bit sad now that we won't get another scan for a while.  We have been spoiled with so many scans at the beginning.

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just mesure your tum tum every week    should be a cm for every week


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies - just a quickie a sbit rushed!

So.......I have 21 follies growing!!  1 x 18mm and all the rest between 10 & 13mm.  So we're looking good    We'll know at Wednesdays scan whether we'll being doing EC on Friday or whether they'll push it to Monday to ensure nice mature eggies.  Getting exctied now!

Hope your all well!

Hugs

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best Sezy, sounds like you're coming along nicely


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Welcome Rainbow I hope   you get a BFP.  

Welcome back Mandy and keep positive  What you're doing is amazing and to show such courage after what you've been through is amazing.  

Good luck  for all those in their 2ww  

I was also up Bart's today but this afternoon I had to go up to the usual unit and pick up labels and then go to proper bloods place.  I'm sure it would have been quicker for one of the usual nurses to have done it!   Looks like I missed those of you who were in today!  

Hope   everyone else is remaining positive  and keeping well.  

Love and   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies, how are u o this really nice day.

sezy sound slike things are going really well for you. i wished i got lots of eggs but i guess i cant moan with 8 or 9  good luck wednesday.

hugs to tatti, jess, mandy, kitten. star, rainbow, stephy and snow white

we went out for lunch today to an italian resturant called ask in hornchurch would recommend to anyone up that way  forgot to get my chashew nut peanut butter tho 

lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh so did I lisa, went Tesco's so had to settle for normal crunchy peanut butter!

They've replaced woolworths in rayleigh with an Ask did you take discount vouchers? Think you can get 3 course meal for a tenner or 2 for tenner something like that! I am yet to go try it out.

Maybe we should arrange a meal out with all of us somehwhere one day  think we are all around Essex aren't we?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I thought I was all on my own for a while there!  

Lisa (Jesse) It was a lovely day today sort of!  It rained a little but so my dad reckons it'll now be nicer the rest of the week! Why do we still believe the weather forecasters?!  

Sounds like you enjoyed your meal.   Maybe you'll remember the peanut butter next time you go.  It's harder to remember things on a full stomach!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Cassie 

Hows things with you? x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

any of you lovely ladies on ********? pm me and ill add you


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi star   

I'm OK thanks, feeling a little anxious at the mo, I think it's hitting home a little that once we have had our office appointment we'll be on our very last attempt at ICSI unless I win the lottery that is or get frosties!  As you can guess my emotions are all over the place at the mo and it only has a small amount to do with PMT!

How are you doing?  What's the next step for you?

I'm afraid I wouldn't know the first thing about face book so I can't join it for that reason!  I feel I'm getting old sometimes!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah Cassie its a bloody tough old journey and full of ups and crappy downs!

All I know is you need to keep it together and try not to let IVF run your life (why is so hard!) positive things happen to positive people so we need to all keep each other's PMA up and we can all get through this and have a baby or babies! 

I am in again on 25th for FU, we have 2 frosties so if they survive thaw I am hoping to go for a natural cycle June/July time.  If they dont then I guess I have to join the waiting list again and wont start a fresh cycle to the end of the year, so fingers crossed my ickle embies defrost ok 

Do you know when you'll start again?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star i would be up for meet up,  ask is expensive, for 2 ppl it was £40 that was for 2 starter, 2 main, 1 desert, 1 coffee and 4 soft drinks, but what the hell we dont do it every day lol they gave us a voucher for 2  main meals for £10 so we saved £10 .

cassie i do know excatly how u feel as this is our last go too, i dont get free frosties or nothing like thatso if this fails that is it. if we get any frosties we have to pay £1050 to freeze them and then its £600 for a FET. I am trying to save up incase it fails and we can do a go once i am 40 and have 3 put back, that is in january  everyone is amazed when i say i am amost 40 as they think i look 34  so yah the feelings are hard but you have to stay positive, what embies will want to stay with a negative mummy. i am doing acupunture this time, along with everything else barts is doing plus i will start to listen to zita west cd. so if it fails its really not ment to be.

Kitten hope ur results dont take long so u can get started with me this cycle, i know u wil be on sp so if u cant get started untill next we will be having EC at the same time and ET with star and cassie 

tatti have u called barts to see where u are

Mandy i agree with u on a natural cycle maybe drugs aint the best, so oll on a couple of months to get u started again.

i will get my peanut butter tomorrow, but just as well with what u have eaton today its best i aint go tit i would eat it lol

have a good evening all

lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jess4ever are you on **? I was gonna try set up a page and sort a date with everyone on there so we can all try and arrange a meet up


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Star  

You're right we do have to keep positive.     

It's a little hard sometimes as you can understand.  

I also think you're right about the babies side of things too.  

I'm sure your frosties will thaw in perfect tact.     

We have our fu on June 23rd so when they tell me after that and it also depends when they want me to start from as I have had a cycle from day 2 and my last cycle was from day 21.  Hopefully   I'll join you and others who start in July.  My end of June hopes are dashed now as AF was late!   We can always trust AF can't we!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Af's suck! When you dont want them they turn up and when you do they bloody never show! Damn those AF's!

Be really nice if a few of us can all cycle together, but I dont think we'll all be far off by the sounds of it 

Steph not long till OTD hun where are ya?

Kitten you feeling ok now after all that blood was sucked from you? Hope you got a lollipop and a flintstone plaster! ;-)


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa   

I have thought about saving up too.  It'll take a long time though!  Can you not get Frozen goes on NHS?

As far as I know we can have up to 3 frozen goes too, However we haven't had any to freeze yet.

Doesn't it feel good when people mistake you for younger than what you are.    I'm always on a high when new members of staff guess my age as younger than what I actually am!  

It would be lovely if we were all cycle buddies and would also be nice to put a face to everybody.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps i would like to meet  would be nice to go out for a meal like all you can eat get your moneys worth then.

I didn't get a plaster :-( , if i get frosties then i get three extra go's.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey ladies im sooo upset me and dp have just had a big fight and i cant stop cryin       i just dont want to b here right now i hate it when he is like this.

anyway i will catch up 2morrow night xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

There is a lovely Toby carvery near where I live it is delicious and during the week you can get a meal for a fiver or that used to be the case.

Stephyandmatt sorry to hear about your argument.   Try looking at this from a different and more positive point of view the tears may well be an omen for a BFP.   I cried over the ending of Ice age!  I know I cry a lot anyway but please still be positive.    I hope   this has helped to cheer you up a little.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh honey hope you work it out please stay calm sweete i hate it when we row (((hugs)))


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

IS it all the stress you think? What you arguing about?

I know how you feel! I usually try to ignore dp and go to bed or watch tv in other room and leave him to his moods! Big hugs Hun xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

He should be more understanding at this time and not get you upset! Hope you can sort it before you go to bed and if so tell him to bloody leave you alone! meany! Lol!

We're here if you need to talk but just try n chill and don't let him get u worked up! X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Try and sort it out hon not nice going to bed on an argument.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Stephyandmatt I hope   you don't think my last reply was harsh it was meant to cheer you up.   I know me and DH would argue more during the 2ww and before all appointments through the stress of it all.  I'm sure it'll be   by bed time.  

Sorry if I upset or offended you in any way.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Im sure you didnt upset her hon its just natural for us to stick up for each other and not the other halfs


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Thanks Kitten I hope   you're right.  

I never wish to offend anyone here.  My wording isn't very good and can come across totally different to what I mean.  

Hey I missed you at the hospital earlier Kitten!  Our AF's must have shown up at the same time!  Isn't that strange!  

How are you anyway?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh stephy try and sort it out hun, i hate arguments  if ur crying  it coyld be a good sign.

i am on ** i ahve 2 accounts
***

on ** its my gaming one, the other is baby talk and babyworld ppl  so if anyone wants to add me please do so  

kitten i dont get frostie goes at all just 3 fresh goes, even tho i am in essex i come under london

cassie we are a little lucky dp mum gave him £1000 so its a 3rd of the way there  

have a good nite eveyone  hope  af comes tomorrow wedesday at the latest( i bet its going to be late to widdles me off)

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa lets hope   your AF does arrive rather quickly! It'll be sods law if it doesn't!   These AF's are a pain in the   

Have a good night.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Rainbows (May 16, 2010)

Hope all of you are good

I have a BFP this morning!!!!!  Three tests later, three positives and will not sink in - this is happening to someone else. 

Thanks to you  all for the best wishes - talk later xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Big congrats Rainbow, thats wonderful news 

See Kitten 2nd time lucky again  x

Morning ladies x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning guys thanks for all ur surport, im much better this mornin    me and dp didnt talk last night at all after and i cryed for about 2 hours and my eyes are all puffy this morning   
the fight was because he said i was a rude ***** cz his bro came round and he said i had the hump and was rude to him but i didnt and wasnt. so he then said he didnt want any of my family round and started slammin doors and kickin things and throwin things in a proper paddy   
i no perfectic hey    well it just really upset me.

cassie u didnt offend me at all hun    so dont worry.

i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Stephy bloomin men   they do like to throw a paddy don't they did he not listern to the lady at info your HORMOANAL   

Rainbow thats brilliant bringing my    up even more

Star it looks good on our hospital don't it    oh this time next year we will be mothers   

Cassie I was up queens yesterday was you?

Hi everyone eles


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Congratulations Rainbow lets hope   they're really sticky.  

Stephyandmatt Glad you're feeling better this morning and also pleased that I didn't offend you.  

Hey star maybe mine will be 3rd time lucky and stay that way!  

Kitten I was at Bart's yesterday as I can't trust Basildon to send the results without losing them.  I would rather avoid going there at mo after the way I was treated when I M/C.  

How are we all 2day?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't get the choise of basildon    doc just said queens because its in and out no appointment nessesary and I was ilitrally in and out    as fast as a bloomin could    bart's said its not worth me traveling all the way up there just for blood test plus didn't no when day 2 of cycle would be.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I didn't even warm the seat in the waiting area at Bart's either!   I'm so pleased as normally they smart when they do bloods but I couldn't feel a thing!  

I wont go to Basildon through choice now so I have decided if we are 3rd time lucky we'll go to southend where they're much better and it looks less dingy!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Southend is great! I am just round the corner to there! I was treated so good when I went in for my DnC I went in after to take a card and chocs for all the people that looked after me 

Plus I have applied for a couple of jobs there so I may be working there! lol!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star lets hope   you get a post there as it would be easier for you when you get lucky.  

I have always been impressed with Southend since my niece was born there and also my cousin's children have been born there and one to be in the next four weeks!  It always seems so clean and bright whereas other hospitals you go in and they look so dull and dingy!  Or am I just being snobbish?!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't mind Basildon they saved my life    and have always been very nice.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I'm sure they're all nice and when I was having treatments there they seemed OK. I'm glad they did save your life otherwise I wouldn't be able to meet you in a couple of weeks time.     

When I m/c I was left for ages waiting and worried before I knew anything and I wished I would have gone to Bart's instead.  The Dr was laughing and joking around with the nurses and didn't seem interested in my situation and there was no reassurance given and I was left feeling that I had wasted their time even though I had been in pain all day by that time.   
I think Bart's would have given it to me straight. 

Sorry Ladies I think I'm having a bad day!  It's not PMT either.

I ought to have pull myself together by now eh?!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

strange aint it how we feel about hospitals. i hate queens and woul d rat her go elsewhere. there are no windows in that place and when i lost jesse they were bast***s i really woudnt want oto go back there again.

rainbow congrats on ur bfp

stephy glad ur feeling better

waves t kitten, cassie, star, tatti and anyone else i have forgot, anyone have plans for today.

even after to the meal i had yesterday i lost.3 of a kilo  

still waiting for af to come, cd26 today so should be here tomorrow. so we will see, no signs yet, well apart from feeling really hot at night, had to get up and go a loo a 3am.

Cassie massive   that is how i felt when i had jesse, the hsopitals didnt treat me at all human i was just another case. i was just left and left no pain killers, a long labour and delivered jesse without an pain relief. i had asked for it 30 minbefore jesse was born too and they didnt get it. they hardly checked on me, no blood pressure was taken. they were insensitive. when jesse was born they put her in a little basket which wsa nice and left her for us to see and hold. they took her and put her in her own little room and we could see her when we wanted to, the following day we asked to see her and they said they had taken her away and  they had to get her form well u knwo where. it took 4 hours to get her back. after that i then took 5 weeks before any service was sorted out so i ended up arrangeing it myelf.

so cassie i know how u feel hus hunny   

lisa
xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning ladies....

Cassie, hope you're ok, keep your chin up, lets hope this next treatment for you will be the one   

Really looks like they'll be a few girls cycling together over the next couple of months. I hope to be with you all.  Gonna call Barts towards the end of the week to see what number in the list we are (!)

As this is my first IVF, I don't have any experience to add of hospitals.  The IUI tx I had was done privately in Colchester.  Queens doesn't have a particularly good reputation tho. 

Cassie and Lisa, my heart goes out to you, your experiences at the hospitals sound quite shocking. With what you were going through anyway, you'd think they'd try and help you feel a bit more human.

On a lighter note....Congratulations Rainbow    Fantastic news

Tatti....xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Tatti


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Jesse (Lisa)  I didn't go through anything like you did.   I was only in the very early stages and before my first scan.  My heart goes out to you as that must have been really hard for you.    
I got no room to moan have I?  

I'm sorry I'm trying to keep my chin up but it's easier said than done at mo.

I try and keep positive when speaking to you all so no one is bombarded by how I feel and can't apologise enough if I have made anybody feel otherwise.  Perhaps it would be a good idea for me to pull myself together before replying anymore.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't be silly Cassie,  I hope I can speak for others here in saying we're here to support you.  We all have our moments and need to vent it and ask for support.

You carry on girl, we're all here

xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes Cassie, dont apologise for your feelings! Everyone has been through horrible experiences and we all have the right to come here and talk about them and vent, no matter what they are!

You just be yourself and let it all out! I am sure no one will take offence to anything you or anyone else says, unless you say something like "star you are a fat cow"! which at the moment is true! lol!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cassie we all have our days 

I can not stand Queens but had to go there ,thete is one thing i didn't like at  basildon when i lost my little conna they put me in a room with girls that were having babys


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi 

Thanks ladies. 

Star I would never say that but I know the feeling!  Although I got a shock when I weighed myself today as I had lost 2 lbs! 

Isn't it frustrating when you are trying so hard to lose weight and it stubbornly stays and when you do lose a couple of pounds you find it goes on again a couple of days later. GRRrrrrr  

My head is all over the place at the moment I'm very teary  again today although there has been a lot fewer days of this which is a good thing.

I'm trying to lose weight for the next TX it's probably our last go and DH doesn't want us to have TX soon he would rather it be delayed as he doesn't want us to have 2 m/c in such a short space of time. I keep telling him I need us to both be positive and that the likelihood is we'll be successful next TX and with a bouncing baby or two to show at the end of it. It's so daunting being the last go unless we get frosties that is. In the back of my mind I worry what if it all goes wrong and that's it the end of hope. I will be looking into adoption and or fostering but you can't do that until you've been free of TX for 6 months and by then we may be classed as too old. Sorry ladies that's how I feel. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again I think we all deserve a bloody big chocolate bar and medals for what we've all been through. When they say it's an emotional roller coaster they're not kidding are they?!     to all.

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten that wasn't very caring or considerate of them was it?    that must have been horrendous for you.   

Let's hope  this time we all have better experiences.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Were is that chocolate bar   

Cassie I no you even herd the women screaming in labour


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I think you're right.  The emergency ward is joined onto labour ward isn't it? We that is all of us sitting there were saying we hope we don't scream out like that!

Mmmmm Chocolate I'll have to go and buy some now! I didn't tell you I bought some on the way back from Bart's yesterday!  

Is there going to be any chocolate at your party?  How's the preps going for it?  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer me think so    and volovants    I love em


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That'll be twice I eat out that week.  On your actual birthday my brother is getting married not far from where you live.

That sounds good to me, but keep the chocolate and forget the volauvonts!!  

If I put on weight I'll blame the wedding food rather than the chocolate!  

Thanks you seemed to have cheered me up.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats ok Cassie I have that effect on people    i love people as long as they are nice   , I am so excited I love a good boogie


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm looking forward to it.  

I could kill my mouse it's playing silly wotsits and making the cursor not move as it should!  Maybe I should change to the wireless one!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Ladies I just had a thought I wonder how Jess4zac is doing as she's due any day!  Has anyone heard anything?

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mummy is buying me a cake whoo hoo   

oh i didnt realise    where are you jess4zac


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just got myself a steaming cup of tea and about to tuck into a slice of carrot cake...mmm...mmmmmm   

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oo  share   , i will let you have some    in a party bag with you bloon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Tatti you as well?!  Where's my cake?  I'm now very hungry and would love some cake!  

I wonder if DH will buy me some what do you think?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ladies  

That's it I'm supposed to be on a diet!   Yes I know it's only a four letter word but cake has now ruined it or will do when I persuade DH to buy me some!   I suppose I could make some but not sure how they would turn out!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

mmmmm victoria sponge


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

mmmmm...the carrot cake is soooo delicous....

Cassie, a bit of cake won't hurt, you've got to treat yourself every now and again.....everything in moderation, that's my motto!

x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That's it i'm going to have to make one up later when he's gone off to work otherwise I'll never see it!  

Ladies I feel so much better.  Maybe I needed to say how I was feeling.  Lots of smiles from now on I promise!  

Thank you.  

I'm also extra hungry with all this talk of cakes!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

wonder if I will have jelly and ice cream


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Im still about, saw consultant today and asked him to be rough with me and get things moving.  It was very rough (ouch) but then told me we are not anywhere near ready    so he will see me in a week and then make plans for me to be induced if no further, so more waiting.  

Suzia, glad the scan went well, it will fly by and you'll soon be at your next scan, good luck hun xxx

Rainbow again congrats to you.
   
Hope evryone else ok, and now i wanna cake xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have chilly and then go over road bumps then squarts maybe a bit off who's you father    soon will come out


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Kitten, my hubby wont come near me, i think i scare him at the minute.  Im going to put myself out on the street tonight for anyone to take full advantage   .

I have a curry cooking, eating pineapple as we speak and im goin to jump up and down a milion times later, so i will prove the consultant wrong and not make it to his appointment next week


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I was going to suggest a curry but you beat me to it!   

If DH won't come near you then and don't take this the wrong way,  what are rampant rabbits for?    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Cassie, i wouldnt take it wrong way    its the sperm that brings on the labour not the sex itself.  If my rabbit had sperm in it, i wouldnt be married    xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

ha ha ha


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

We love our men really!       and rabbits!!  

Lets hope    your labour comes on quick.  Have you tried walking a long way?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't no it was the sperm that did it


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

i walk loads anyway, so that should be doing trick, will just have to keep waiting and sending myself insane xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

try the squarts but b4 curry don't want to let one go do you   , my MIL pooed her self when she went into labour she had chilly 3 days running but it worked


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

What about dancing?   Or even Chocolate?  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

chocolate is just a routine occurance in my life.

Kitten i have heard of many people pooing in birth, i plan to give myself a suppository when labour starts, dont need hubby to see everything us ladies do


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

are you frightend hon?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Can't think of anything to say!  That's very unusual for me! I would probably be bricking it if it were me especially about the poo!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you no what I am not even thinking about that part till I am pg    can't back out then.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know you're right why think about it till then.!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It will only frighten us    like doing a great big pooooooooo


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

 

You just made me have a horrible thought can you just picture our mil's doing that?  YUK!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

do you girls mind i'm about to eat kofta kebabs! lol!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

That was a bit below the belt!  

How's the hunting going Star?

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Had phone interview for reception job today and have an interview Thursday for an IT job which is what I was doing b4 I got made redundant! Fingers crossed I get something soon 

hope you are all ok x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Good luck  I'm sure you'll get one of them.     

I feel a lot better than this morning I haven't had any more tears for at least 3 hours! It might be even more than that now!  

Star I hope    you're keeping your chin up.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,
i was just reading up    and thought id reply to jess4zac and her labour...i took carster oil with my first,i was 6 days over due and really didnt want to get induced so i took about 3 spoon fulls and mixed it with orange juice well it did the trick i went in labour 4 hours after that and had my daughter the next day...i must say tho its not recomended but i did it anyway  
but when i had my son i was in early labour and was told to keep walking and i did,so that did the trick aswell....please dont be scared of labour ladies its truley the best feeling ever.. even tho it can be painfull..but if you have pain relife it really does help   

ive been kinda lurking really,but am at barts ive had one iui and said i dont want no more as i no it wont work so im now on the list for ivf which i no wiill work    

im number 340ish so does anyone no when ill be due to start?    and how many eggy's will i have put back?

cu.xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

At Bart's the current waiting list is 4 to 5 months and depending where you're from can be 6 months between TX.

Depending on age you get one or two put back and depending on how many survived.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi cassie,
im from grays and was told the waiting list was 4 months,and im 30 now boo hoo   but already have 2 children so would that make a differance?  cu.xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi CU   

I don't know if you will be affected but I was under the impression that if you had children that you'd have to pay privately for this.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi CU,  I'm currently on the waiting list for IVF at Barts, and I was put on the list in Jan.  I'm currently around 140 on the list, and they've told me I should start treatment around the end of June.  The current guideline is 4 to 5 months, even though I was originally told 3 to 4 months.  So it does change. I really hope you don't have to wait too long  

Tatti....xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Clomid user, hope its not too long a wait for you.  Are you paying for your treatment? How come you got referred to Barts if you have 2 children if you dont mind me asking? x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

cassie & star888..i will be getting treatmant on the nhs so no i dont have to pay for this...im my area the pct changed there rules and its because i dont have children with my partner..and he doesnt have any children of his own even tho this is not the reason why..the reason is because we dont have any together..i never had any problems concieving my children but now have pco's and dont ovulate on my own cu.xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

tatti,sorry hun i thought i commented on your post.  
i got refured to barts in september and had iui but was a bfn and i had a fu in april so now im 340 on the list..my pct allow me 5 iui's and 4 ivf's which is quiet alot i thought considdering it only used to be 3 iui's and 1 ivf.i dont mind waiting till september as i have a pre ivf holiday     i feel like i need the break before starting next tx. i hope your ivf starts soon for you.xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Been lurkiing and keeping p to date with you all. Glad everyone seems (sort of) okay. 

Tatti -  I live I Ockendon and was told 3 IVF goes. AS we are quite probably same PCT area can I ask when you were told you would get 4 goes at IVF and who by?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa 16 Haven't seen you on here for ages how's you?  

I bet I don't get 4 ICSI's as I'm originally under Basildon!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls 

i hope you dont mind me butting in    as i had ivf @ Barts in 2006 which resulted in my little girl, i have been lurking and reading through your posts

just a quick question as i have already have had 1 ivf which worked am i entitled to anymore as at the time you only got 1 go!!!

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi tracey, once you have had '1 birth' as they say, you then have to pay for treatment.

Not sure if that's changed since I went for my info day in sept x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

sorry i aint been on much, me and do had a big arugument yesterday and well still not talking, i am sure he resents me for having 2 kids already. and as of yet i cant give him that 1 he wants.

i wot be around much today either, no af temps still high normally falls by now so i am guessing the witch is playing up.

love yto you all

lisa
xxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

I know one thing i am glad i paid for my FU i got a letter today saying my FU has been changed form the 1st of july to the 16th of september, what a joke.......... hope no one else has had there FU changed.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow lots of posts as i was not going to be here lol

star were did u get ur chasew nut peanut butter, been asda, and sainsburys and cant find it?

hope everyone is ok.

stephy 1 day to go 

sezy hope ur scan goes well today

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

jess   

hi everyone how are we 

jess4zac  you had bubba yet   

Stephy you ok my love


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hey Lisa,

If they put mine back I will be devasted! Nooooooooo! thats just not fair!

oh and the peanut butter was asda's extra special, maybe they only do it in certain stores? Its was 50p a jar! as per this link: http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/671785/extra-special-cashew-nut-butter-225

xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yo Yo Kitten! 

Stephhhhh where are you? You ok? You must be peeing your pants and climbing the walls! 1 bloody day to go!!!! I really hope its a BFP, i really do hun xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Star how are you today I am stiff


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats just rude! Lol!

I'm cool got job interview tomoz. I went for an hour walk this morn to try burn some flab! 

Off too see my ma n pa as they go Greece tomoz :-( not fair!

Oh and need to clean all bird poo off car again! Only cleaned yesterday! Birds suck! (or poop!) lol!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

thx star, search online for it and asda dont list it, i will look again when in store next time. good luck with the interview tomorow 

waves @kitten

 4 stephy

waves @cassie
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peeps have you any other nurses numbers as i need to tell them bloody queens didnt do all tests


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Kitten that must be so frustrating   for you.  Does that mean you'll have to travel to Bart's now?

I don't have any numbers so can't help you in that way.  I only have Francesca's email address and you wont get a reply from her until Friday as she is on a course this week.

   to all.

Thanks to all of you I am having a better day today.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Cassie


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I never got round to making that cake!  I'm going to give it a whirl later and see what the results are! Hopefully not burnt offerings!  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Just a quick update.......OMG, I now have 28 follies!  Hoping for EC on Friday, but waiting on blood results; will know later today.

My friend just said to me "You don't have just any ovaries, you have M & S ovaries!"  I have to say i PMSL when she said that!"

Hugs to all!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yummy

I have emailed nurses  i can not stand it when somthing like this happens I get myself worked up.

Well done Sezy.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sezy that's a good result.   Goodluck with the EC.     

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy good news hun 28 is a lot...... how any did u get on the other times?

kitten u want leona's emai? i dont have any of the nurses numbers either only emails. but i will tell u when queens dont that to me i had to go to barts to do it and wasted a hole month as u can only do it on cd1 to 3 

star i cant find that spread have afeeling they have stopped selling it. if u find it ina store please let me know what one.

cassie glad ur having a better day.

AFM, i feel so down...... still no af either so i wont be having the wash next week, christ knows when it will come. my temps are way to high still too 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes please Jess


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten - [email protected]


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

As you said jess I will have to go up there for the rest of the tests    oh well looks like july start maybe all depends on protocal


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i am so sorry,  i would never had them sort of tests done local because it just delays time so much, it happened to me in october. went queens and they mesed up didnt do them all. so had to re do them. but had bad smear test so did the tests in december in the end.  hopefully u can start june still 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope so do you no if they do blood tests on a sat? as I amd due onn friday 11th and gess what some one is off that day so there will be a row at work I no it.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten they may do them on a Saturday morning but you need to ask the nurses to post through the labels.  

It looks more likely that we'll be cycle buddies after all.  

Jesse Worrying about AF will only delay it more.  I have learnt that the hard way.   Chin up lets hope   it arrives soon and then you can get started with all your bits and bobs and then be ready and fit and healthy for TX..  
I know you can't help but worry as it messes everything up a bit.  Trust old AF!  

I hope   everyone else is OK.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you mean labels hon?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Labels for the blood bottles. Or paperwork.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh ok thanks hon I am fed up now probably done nothing to my waiting time as she did say june july but another blood test don't they no I hate them


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten have u been told they still need the others yet, aybe they can start u with what they have?

cassie not worring too much about af, it will come sooner or later. wouldnt mind so much been getting a lot of cramps all week.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not yet need to email them over when I have them all the one's they did that is hopefully I wont need any more


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

fingers crossed they will have enough, i knwo on mine left didnt do one of the important ones,   u will be ok


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Jesse lets hope   it's not much longer.  It's not nice when the pains happen for a few days on the trot.    

Kitten if you go to Bart's to have your bloods done the lady I saw didn't hurt me at all.  At one point I didn't think she'd put the needle in!   Close your eyes when you have it done and think positive and about the reasons why you're having it done in the first place.   I know it's annoying having to go through it again but hopefully once you've done it maybe it's an omen that you'll never have to have it done again.    

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya, hope your okidoke.

Still lurlking, not had baby yet kitten, may try the castor oil if not by weekend xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

if I understood it I would tell you 

Serum androstenedione level (xe2pn) Result ?indication in view of testosterone level sample kept for 1 month please contact lab if specifically  reqired   

Serum androstenedione level (xe2pn)  result was preformed at st barts 

Dehyroepiandrosterone sulphate level (xalqi) Result ?indication in view of testosterone level sample kept for 1 month please contact lab if specifically  reqired   

Dehyroepiandrosterone sulphate result was preformed at st barts 

they were what was not taken so what the bloomin hell are they
  
thanks Cassie


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I wouldn't be able to tell you what they are. Sorry.  

Jess4zac I hope   you're not kept waiting for too long before you meet your precious one.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

where is everyone? watching the tv awards!?

Steph all the best for the morning hun, i wont see till im back form my interview about 12 dammit! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes good luck stephy 

I am here lol


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

a good luck form me too. how exciting but also nerv racking lol.

we used to test the night before rather then waiting to get up in the morning to find out lol

stephy done well holding out tho 

good luck tomorrow star


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks lisa. I hope stephs ok  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im so happy ladies offical test day and i did a digital test that tells me im 1-2 wks but the doctors will put that as 3-4 wks im so happy but i will take it easy and one day at a time and enjoy being pregnant    i just cant believe it   


i have to b honest wiv u tho    i did test on tuesday i no im a bad monkey lol but it was positive and so was yesterday and obviously it is the same today    im still in shock and i burst in to tears (happy tears) as ive never seen them words come up (pregnant 1-2) im takin one day at a time tho as i do know its still early days but im gonna enjoy also xx

thanks for all ur wel wishes xxx  hope ur all ok xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh and i wont b puttin it on face bok just yet cz i dnt want to jink anything xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow Congrats Stephy , Kittens predictions were right yet again I love it


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

u sure where mate thank u xx

how r u anyways xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls 

i am still lurking after having ivf @ Barts Oct 2006 as explained yesterday, just wanted to pop on a say a huge congratulations to Steph      , heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy, enjoy xxx

Tracey 
xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Brilliant news....congratulations Stephy.    Take it easy, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Tatti.....xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek you have gone it, congratulations hun and yes ur a cheeky monkey  hope the next 8 months go past without any problems.

AFM still no AF temps gone up again today when i was expecting it to go down.
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e55d8 if anyone wants to look

can u get af is ur temp is so high

lisa
xxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Joke for you that was sent by my little irish friend

Ah, the Irish are so logical!

The Irish Millionaire

Mick, from Dublin , appeared on 'Who Wants To Be A Millionaire' - and towards the end of the program had already won 500,000 euros. 

"You've done very well so far," said Chris Tarrant, the show's presenter, "but for a million euros you've only got one life-line left, phone a friend. 
Everything is riding on this question. Will you go for it?" 

"Sure," said Mick. "I'll have a go!" 

"Which of the following birds does NOT build its own nest?
A) Sparrow
b) Thrush
C) Magpie
D) Cuckoo?"

"I haven't got a clue." said Mick, ''So I'll use last lifeline and phone my friend Paddy back home in Dublin ."

Mick called up his mate, and told him the circumstances and repeated the question to him. 

"Fookin hell, Mick!" cried Paddy. "Dat's simple - it's s a cuckoo." 

"Are you sure?" 

"I'm fookin sure." 

Mick hung up the phone and told Chris, "I'll go with cuckoo as my answer." 

"Is that your final answer?" asked Chris. 

"Dat it is." 

There was a long, long pause - and then the presenter screamed, "Cuckoo is the correct answer! Mick, you've won 1 million euros!" 
The next night, Mick invited Paddy to their local pub to buy him a drink. 

"Tell me, Paddy? How in Heaven's name did you know it was DA Cuckoo that doesn't build its own nest?" 

"Because he lives in a Fookin clock!"


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol    thats very good kitten xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you Thank you    how are you honey floating I bet


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahaha i like it


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im ok hun im in shock and have a headache but ova then that im on    im gonna enjoy it but at the same time i dont want to b countin my chickens 2 early if u no wot i mean   .

i have just done a ivf due date thingy and its says that im due on 23 jan so that makes me 4wks and 3days


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

For me I have 21 april in my head as well as its a gonna be a boy with mouse coloured hair blue eye


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

ok kitten scared to ask  but what do u see for me, if anything?


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Big Congrats to Steph!!  Hope everything goes smoothly for you from here!

So, after my scan and bloods yesterday, I have about 28 follicles growing.  They were looking at EC on Friday, but estradol levels a bit high, so, no more Gonal-F, keep on the buserelin and back up for scan and bloods tomorrow, if all OK I'll trigger on Saturday and EC will be Monday!  I'm excited!!!  Pleeeeeaaaaaaaaase let this be the one!!!

Loving the joke btw   

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rite    been sitting here looking at your name as I do thats how I do it and I have a feeling everything will be ok with treat ment but thats as far as it go's for now I carn't turn it on and off


----------



## Rainbows (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Steph - has it sunk in with you yet?

I am still blocking it out and can not believe.  My scan is the 3rd June - have you got a date? does anyone know what type of scan it is and how long after I have to take the pessaries and steriods?

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten dont worry if it works it works if it dont then it dont... maybe its best to not know.

rainbow its an internal scan u take the crione untill 10 weeks i cant answer about the steriods seams everyone is different. i was told untill around 2 weeks too.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

opps for got this

sezy good luck for  you scan, i really hope u dont get OHSS as it will have to be  afreeze all 

how any eggs u get on ur other goes?

lisa
xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all, back from interview. waiting game now, Kitten I know what i think but will I gdet the job!? lol!

I want to do a ticker count down for my fu! umm how do i do that!?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to say Congratz to Stephy!! Have a very healthy pregnancy.

Jess ~ I have looked at your chart and you are 13dpo? Which mean that AF could arrive in the next few days. But saying that you look like you have a triphasic chart, where you have 2 shifts in temp... SO you have a ovulation drip then another drip (possible implantion?) 4dpo... Which I know sounds early but I had a dip like your when I got a natural BFP. Then you have another shift in temp which is still rising. I would be temped to test tomorrow morning. All looks good hun. 

Kitten ~ oh psychic one,   see anything interesting for me?!   

Hope everyone here is doing well.
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

star888 said:


> Morning all, back from interview. waiting game now, Kitten I know what i think but will I gdet the job!? lol!
> 
> I want to do a ticker count down for my fu! umm how do i do that!?


Star, Click on someones ticker, make yours, copy and paste the BBT code to your signture box in your profile.
HTH

N xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Sky breeze, dont really have anything to count towards :-(

Maybe ill do a weight one too beings I have put on about 2 stone since I pregnant and with treatment!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

star888 said:


> Thanks Sky breeze, dont really have anything to count towards :-(
> 
> Maybe ill do a weight one too beings I have put on about 2 stone since I pregnant and with treatment!


LOL Star I am the same. Nothing to count down to... Just showing people how fat I am by doing a weight loss ticker! lol.

It so easy to put on weight after a MC, I did the same about a stone I think. But I went back to WW and lost it (again). But after our 4th IVF this year and another MC I have put it all back on again! So back to WW.

N xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten did u mean that u fink i will have a boy in april or was that fior u?? im a little confused 2day    

it hasnt sunk in yet rainbow im still a little scared tho just hope and    we get good news at our scans hey     

hey star did u c me news    i cant believe it xx hope ur interview went well xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello skybreeze, my cycles are normally every 26 days so its now 2 days late, but i really dont think i ovulated this month. i did a cheapy test one of them are what suppose to be super sensitive and came back negative..... saying that i gave one to y neice who also did one and hers came back - a week later she did a cb and came back + maybe i have a doggy batch. i dont think  i a pg anyway, what luck would that be, to just about start tx and fall. i am not that lucky. af is playing up simple. guess if it goes up tomorrow again then maybe i do  FR.  thx for looking tho  

fingers crossed for ur job interview, how do u think it went star sorry


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes indeedy steph, i said congrats this morning luv! really happy for you x

Interview went really well, just waiting now. Had positive vibes from it and the manager really liked me, its just what the rest of the team (all male) say about working with a female!  I am sure they will be fine, I hope as money was good, its local and it seemed really laid back!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

jesse4ever said:


> Hello skybreeze, my cycles are normally every 26 days so its now 2 days late, but i really dont think i ovulated this month. i did a cheapy test one of them are what suppose to be super sensitive and came back negative..... saying that i gave one to y neice who also did one and hers came back - a week later she did a cb and came back + maybe i have a doggy batch. i dont think i a pg anyway, what luck would that be, to just about start tx and fall. i am not that lucky. af is playing up simple. guess if it goes up tomorrow again then maybe i do FR. thx for looking tho


Those cheapy tests I dont trust at all. But its defiantly worth testing with a FR. If you didnt ovulate then your temp would be low and progesterone is what make your temp change to high. Its not impossible hun, you read my diary on BW and never ever thought I could get pregnant naturally, but it did happen. And I am sure if it happens to me then it can happen to anyone!

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hows does the whole temp thing work? I may start checking mine everyday and making a note, just for something to do whilst I wait for FU!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Thx Natalie xxx yes i do read ur dairy when u update it  i would have  aheartattack if ifell natrally lol

star u take ur temp before u get out of bed in the monrning, so as soon as u wake up take it, try to do it at the same time every day. when u get a drop followed by a rise for 3 days ovulation is confirmed, then if conception takes place u will (ight not) get a dip around day 5 to 9dpo and then ur temp rises again. if af comes ur temp will fall back down. its a good way to see what ur body is doing.

the web iste is sae address as this but .co.uk but com

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Star ~ Charting or temping work but pin pointing ovulation and you will find out how long your Lathrel phase is. I have learnt that my LP is around 9 to 11 days. Which is far to short to support a pregnancy. Read this it will make more sense with LP's.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

Also it _can_ show implantion which happen from 5 to 12 days past ovulations. And it can predict very early pregnancy, although its not always the way. 
I use this website (the same as Jess) http://www.fertilityfriend.com

as it will put all your data in a chart for you. You need to take you temp every day around the same time before you get out of bed.

Normally if you care pregnant you temp stays high because of the progesterone levels being natural high... Before AF arrives or on the day AF arrives you temp with drop about .3 of a degree.

Good luck
Natalie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool thanks Lisa, I may try that! Just took it 36.8! lol! Think im a bit late this month as due on Monday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

star start on cd1 u need a double digit thermomter so it icks up 38.60  etc. but worth doing it while u wait for ur appointment.

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

and thanks Natalie, Lisa I shall try that form day 1 then and see how I go! very interesting indeed


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i a rather intreged to see what mine does tomorrow, up or down. if i have gone back to a normal 28 day cycle then af is due tomorrow and my temp falls then i know af is around the corner if its up then i will do a FR.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you lot I will start charging lol


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm feeling a bit excited, so had to let you know.....I am now number 100 on the waiting list!!!!  Which means we have moved 51 places in 2 weeks - which is more like the guidelines I was given.

Woooohoooooo.......   we're on our way!!

Sorry ladies, just had to share that with someone, as can't really scream it out while sitting at my desk!


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi everyone
                
  congratulations tatti hope you get app soon 
              good luck


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

tatti that is great, maybe 1 month or less and u can start 

well star my peanut butter fad is over it now tates funny, so yukk i cant eat it  now to find something else 

lisa
xxx


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi  steph 

just find out about ur  so happy for u wishing u a safe and sound pregnancy


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi lisa how r u


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Tatti


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks ladies,  I know I'm getting a bit ahead of myself, but once you get to the top of the list, do you just get called for the info and drugs session?  then give them a call on day 1?

I'm getting a bit hyper now, don't think it's anything to do with the slab of chocolate cake I've just eaten   

Fara, how are you?  have you found out where on the list you are?

Tatti....xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Think they will tell you when to come in the near you get hon


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks again guys for all ur congrats    just to let u no my scan is on the 3rd june so fingerscroossed that baby is ok in there    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats my birthday


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

that must b a good sign then    xx

whenu said bout havin a boy was that u or me havina boy ?? i was a little confused hehe


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

tatti,
they will invite u into a info session where u will have ur pack which ur schedual  etc, u will collect ur drugs and get a needle teach for burserlin. and ur baseline scan will be booked, again that will be on ur schedual.

sounds like not too long now, i remember how excited i was for my session and then over whealed witht he drugs lol i started injecting 2 days after info session.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yer sorry Stephy that was my prediction for me hon    getting strong ones.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Yes im still waiting    

Steph congratulations hun, hope it all goes smoothly for ya, lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Lisa, that's really helpful.  Nice to have an idea of the process.  Hope you're not waiting too much longer for your AF to arrive   

Jess4zak - hope it all gets moving for you soon   

xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just to update I got my job! yay!  I should start day after my FU next week!  

Be a bit weird when all Barts apps come up but just have to lie and say its for physio or docs or something!  So that gives me something else to think about other than IVF all day every day while im at home! Going out to celebrate tonight


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Big congrats to Stephyandmatt.   
So pleased for you now I hope   you get waited on hand and foot more and thoroughly spoilt.  

Hope everyone else is OK.  

Kitten made that cake at last tastes OK just waiting for it to cool down a bit and will then ice it.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations Star   !!!  Best of luck for your new job.

Well done on the baking Cassie, hope it tastes good


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay Star I did think you would but don't normally no about things like that so I didn't want to say yes and you didn't    that would make me look silly.

Cassie I would like a piece please    now that was your practice run for my birthday


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Star on the new job. and dont owrry about appointments always works out well in the end 

cassie where is my slice? something nice now i no longer want peanut butter 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Congrats Star on getting your job.  Knew you'd do it.  

I tell you the icing tastes lovely!  I think I'll try from scratch one of these days!  I shop bought ingredients!  I made the icing up from scratch though!  

Kitten and everyone else there won't be any left for you sorry as DH will probably get there first!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You will have to make some more


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi 
congrates star on ur new job
goodluck steph for scan 
tatti i dont know about my number on waiting list how can i ask them?
should i phone them or email them?


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Fara, call Kim , she is the referrals manager and will be able to tell you where you are on the list.  Good luck xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys how r u all

star well done on ur job hun    xx

kitten hows u   

cassie i would like some also (please)   

tatti, jesse, fara how r u lovely ladies    

jess hope ur doin well  and baby comes soon   

hope ur all havin lovely evenings xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Steph- Congratulations my luv. Sending you positive thoughts.xxxx

And congratlations Star on your job - glad you are sorted!! Positive news all round!!

hi to Little Kitten, Lisa, Cassie and everyone else who I have missed. Not been posting much been keeping up with you all and wishing you all wel   l.xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am good thanks honey


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa my love  hope you're ok x


----------



## fara (Mar 29, 2010)

hi tatti
            thanks alot for the no i will call her

good moring everyone


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning Fara  and all you lovely ladies  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin girlys    xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girls


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

how is everyone today? i hope doing better then me.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats up honey


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Why's your day poop Lisa? Hope you're ok x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI ladies

well my son wants to leave home and move in with his father he was packing all his things last night. all because he cant affor to pay house keep and at his fathers he dont have to pay.

silly sod decided to drive thought a time control barrior the wrong way and got £120 fine. he cant get a job and is trying to get into college this september 

so i spoke to him last night about reasons why, he sai d i moan too much about saving money by turing things off. well why ave a tv on when no one is watchig it. he has a pc, a large lcd tv and a stero which he runs all teh time and i dont say nothing. ok money is tight all round. he is just a irrsponsible lad who must thing electic is free.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

He needs a good    in to reality wait till he gets his own place


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Well Kim just emailed me telling me my saline wash is now booked for the 1st of june, so i now have 10 days for af to come and go. please come af. i dont think she will be too happy if i have to change it again.

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

there you go AF darnce


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

thx kitten, well its hot bath, nookie long walk for me tonight and see if it works. now i have had the af dance it has too


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

busy girl


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's fab news. I pray that it's a sticky one and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

*AFM:* We've finally managed to organise an appointment with Mandy Tozer for next Friday. Looking forward to it.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Mandy my love thats fab news


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally booked in for EC on Monday!!  About time too - I'm fit to burst here!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Sezy  xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy that is great, do u think the steriods have helped at all so far?

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

evening ladies how r u all? xx

sezy thats great bout ur ec, im up there monday to pick up more crinone gel (lovely)

how r u noe jesse hope ur feelon better   

star , kitten what u guys been up to? xx

thanks mandy i hope muffin is sticky to    glad to c ur movin forward hun xx

hey everyone else i hope ur all fab a rooney


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah that's a shame steph I'm up there Tuesday!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

it would of been nice we could of had a cuppa xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh well, meet up soon chick  x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer defo hun will b nice xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Stephy, i am ok hun, how are u, floating high still?

i wil be up there one day.................. yep when my af starts lol i will have to go and collect everything

ok my boobs are now sore so its a sign i guess af is on its way, just hope it comes tomorrow cd30 lol that is not very like me, i am either 26 or 28 days girl.

how r u star, when u start ur job

kitten if u aint been recomended a saline wash then they must think iu wont need it, will u take steriods or dont u know yet?

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi lisa, 

I start Wednesday excited but bit nervous too of course!

Intrigued as to what they'll say at my Fu Tuesday. I've decided to go back to weight watcher on tues as I've put on about 1.5 stone since I started treatment :-(

be good to get that off b4 I start again and gives me something to concentrate on 

what's everyone doing weekend? X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Star

wow that is a quick start, i am sure u will be fine tho.

if my af does come i will collect my schedual, i wil try and make it for tuesday so we can go for a coffee  if af dont come then i will scream.

I dont think u will have long to wait to get started, maybe  ablood test and then get u started the month after or even that same month.  strange how losing weight take ur mind off things, i aint quite lost what i wanted but need tolose 2 more pound to get to where barts wants me but as af aint come its not coming off very fast. hoefully once its been it will drop 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies, how is everyone on this very hot saturday moning

well nookie didnt work, still no af  i had a dream last night i did a pg test and it came back + and i just wouldnt except it kept saying its wrong and i cant fall naturally lol if only hey.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps 

what a lovely day its ment to be better tomorrow.

Jess i think i might be on steroids or asprin because she did mension it. 

Congrats Sezy my love.

How you feeling Stephy

you should start soon star 

Cassie you ok my love

Hi to everybody


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Had some bleeding a couple of days ago. Went to EPU on Friday and thank God  Baby Bellini was doing the front crawl - arms and legs everywhere!!! Baby is measuring 12 weeks so we're really happy. I asked the midwife about my loss (and lack generally) of symptoms and she said that by this stage I really shouldn't have any and not to worry.

The bleed was due to a low lying placenta that they will now monitor so I will just have to keep allways in business for a while!!

Also, we are destined to never have one of those clear profile scans of our baby. He/She was moving around so much I've got even more fuzzy frog pictures!!  

Love and babydust to you all.

Bellini xxx

Stephy - congratulations xxxxxxxxx fantastic news. xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

We have just had a lovely day as we done a BBQ for my DH's birthday.  What lovely weather for it.

We are fine thank you for asking ladies.  

I hope   you're all OK and feeling positive.     

Hey Kitten, Lisa (Jesse), star,  Lisa 16, Mandy, Bellini, stephyandmatt, jess4zac,Fara,sexzy and anyone else I've missed I'm having a weathered 5 minutes!  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie, glad ur day went well and yes what a lovely day 

belini goad al is well 

stephy ur a nagughy girl 

sezy good luck tomorrow i dont envy u ging to london tomorrow 29 degree phew its hot 

well still no bloody af its really staring to **** me off now. at this rate i wont be starting untill july.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

If you start in July you may have me for company!   My fu is 23 June so hopefully   we'll be able to start after that unless they delay us for some reason or other!  I'm dreading our fu as we will probably be told why our eggs weren't good enough for freezing.  I'll try and keep positive  though as I'm sure next time it'll work and we'll have 2 bundles of joy to show for it.

Let's hope   your AF shows up tomorrow. It's just typical when you need it to come along when it usually does it decides not to bother showing!  That's AF for you!   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie, as being as i should start DR in the 6th of june, that is now out of the window and if af comes tomorrow it will now be the 13th, that is if af comes, which it dont feel like its going to. tomorrow is cd32  if i a not a 26 day cycle then 28 never 32 
cassie not everyone has embies to freeze, i didnt. u had some to go back

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

With our first go we didn't have any and only 5 eggs removed and 3 fertilised but on ET we only had 1 put back as the others had died.  On our second go we had 13 EC and 6 fertilised and 2 early blasts were put back but they were delayed in doing the EC as I hyperstimmed and couldn't do trigger until my bloods returned to normal we were literally on the last possible chance when we could do the trigger and EC.  None survived for freezing.

Lets hope   when they do it this time we'll have a positive  result with some for freezing.

If you do start on13 June I'm sure3e things will go fine as that's my Niece's birthday.  

My cycles were all over the place before I started on all the drugs and since the drugs I seem to have regulated more but sometimes it still delays or comes early!

I'm sure you'll welcome AF when it does show.  

Have you done a test just in case?  Please don't take offence at that as none intended.   I always do one if AF doesn't show.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Cassie,

its really strange as oiut of my embies i have 1 or 2 good out of 9 or 8 the rest are not good enough to reeze either, they didnt say a way of making them any better to me, just out of each cycle the embies have a way to have good ones and bad.

i did a pg test today and the pther day, today was a FR and was - so i know i am not pg, just a way to delay things i guess. and oh yes i will welcome af when she comes, just really hope its within the next 3 days or i will have to cancel the saline wash again.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lets hope   you don't have to cancel again.  

Excuse me for being a tad daft but what does FR mean?   

What's the saline wash do anyway does it make it any easier for embies to stick?  

Sorry for all the questions.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

I'm off to bed now. Take care and I'm sure AF will turn up.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

CASSIE U ARE FUNNY LOL
FR = first responce lol

the saline wash is yeah to help embies stick and clean the womb of any bacteria if there is any.

good night and sleep tight 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies, how r u all today, going to be yet another really hot day. already into the 20's. going into london with my daughter today for a day out. might get her to change her mind and go southend instead.

still no af here but i think it wont be long now as my temp has really dropped, 36.77 yesterday down to 36.36 today. so hopefully i will be on count down.

good luck sezy hope EC goes well 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

Jess your AF here yet hon

Cassie I ve made my friends tu tu its wicked only thing is I am gonna have to do somthing to mine can't have her looking better then me   

Hi everyone


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning Ladies   

Do you know after yesterday I was absolutely shattered and had the best nights sleep I've had in a very long time!  

Lisa lets hope   AF does appear.  

Kitten I'm sure your tutu will look great.   I hope   your going to wear a big 30 badge!  

Has anyone heard if Jess4zac has had her baby yet?

Sezy I hope   you get on OK with EC today.  

Hello to everyone else and lots of     and positive thinking     and babydust to all.     

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No I am not wearing a 30 badge    29+1   

I had the worst sleep ever all I could think of is the bloomin tu tu I made   and I was hot and sticky kept scratching myself


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Kitten I'd get a fan for your room and switch it on full blast to make it a little cooler at night and that'll stop you scratching so much.  

Why not wear a badge that says 21 that's the age I say I am!  

I'm sure you'll be happier when you've found a way to improve your tutu! I bet it looks really good anyway.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin girlys how r u all??

well yesterday i had to do another test (well i didnt have to i wanted to   ) to check to c if i was still pg and yep iam lol but it now says 2-3 when thursday it said 1-2 so im very pleased but feelin pretty rough 2day    

anyways i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I shall see if I can find mt 21st badge   

Stephy you will be ok its just your little one settling in


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Stephyandmatt I'm so pleased for you still and you'll probably experience these feelings until your about 12 weeks lets hope   that they are mild and keep that way.  

Kitten goodluck with finding your badge!   

Lisa Keep positive  I'm sure your wash will happen when you booked it for.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

*stephy* - I agree with Cassie. I think I've POAS at least 8 times! 

3 scans later I still close my eyes until the sonographers says "yes, I can see the heartbeat". I think everyone on this site is completely paranoid and it's easy to see why. We've invested so much time, effort and heartache into getting pregnant that all you want is to hurry up and give birth to a healthy baby as everything inbetween is so uncertain.

My only advice (not that I take it myself) is to try and relax and take every day as it comes. Symptoms come and go (means nothing), some days you'll feel absolutely sick and shattered and have a bloated belly and other days you'll spring out of bed like you're top of the world and your "belly" will be back to normal. Your basumas will go up and down and some days they'll hurt and other days nothing. I asked my mw and the mw at the EPU and they both said it's NORMAL.

Sending you lots of hugs. Bellini xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Bellini sounds like you're doing very well to me.   

I will be looking forward to getting to the scan stage if my next TX works the way I   and want it to.

It's nice to see a lot of positivity    on here today just to match the sunshine.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

We will get there hon all 3 of us will be tx at same time


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya 

jus keeping myself up o date.

Cassie - no not had baby yet, still waiting xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies soz not posted much dont really get time at the mo lol 
jess4zak- hiya hun keep checking if bubs is here yet!! HOPE YOU DONT HAVE TO LONG HUN XX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Zoie how are you how is bubba   

Hi peeps

Everything was ok everything is normal I have scanned and emailed results over and phoned to make sure they got them and they have    so now just wait.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Kitten I hope   you're right and that we all cycle together. I'm glad that all bloods are OK, that should speed things up a little bit.  

Zoie nice to see you on board again Hope   baby is doing well and of course you.  

Jess4zac Have you got your legs uncrossed it may help the situation!    I hope   you meet your little one soon.  

Love n   to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was sursprised I got though straight away   , looking on gooogle prolacting is only a problem if your thighroid's are low which mine are fine so hoping no need to retest    and can get on with it


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Well ladies, I have to admit to being a tad disappointed









Despite having all those follies, we only got 8 eggs out of them







What the







?? I'm not really sure what happened there! Has nayone heard of this happening before? I know that so many ladies get a lot less than that, but going on my previous track record (14 the first time and 17 the second time), I feel a bit let down: something told me that they should have done it on Friday...I've been coasting for 5 days and I'm sure I've lost some mature eggs because of the.

So I'm just hoping that we get a good fertilization rate! I'll let you all know when I hear form the embryoligist tomorrow.

Gonna go and chill now......

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Sezy I can understand you feeling let down but you still have some please try and think positive.     When I had my first go I only had 5 at EC and only 3 fertilised and by ET I only had one left so I know how that feels.   Maybe they'll be more healthy ones.  I know last time I had about 30 follies and only 13 EC and out of that I had 6 fertilise and had 2 early blasts put back with a positive result. Second time round they were much more healthy embies and better quality. Hope    this gives you some positive energy.     

Lets hope    you get a brilliant result tomorrow.  

Love n    Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sezy, i wonder what happened, i know they do say not all follies have eggs, but ur e2 levels were high so that would indicate lots of eggs. fingers crossed for that call tomorrow.

kitten hope they get back to you soon if u can start this month or next, i dare say they will say next because of timing.

AFM, went into london today with the kids, had a really nice day, was so hot. still no AF tho 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Sezy I had the same thing happen had about 30 follicles but only 13 eggs and only 8 good to use! Wasn't told why, but it only takes 1 as it did for us at the time!

Have my follow up tomorrow after my miscarriage, can anyone please tell me what to expect, who you see and how long it takes etc.  I'm just unsure as to what they will say, beings as we have 2 frozen embioes that we have to use anyway next cycle?  

Thanks hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star I hope   someone answers your question as it'll help me when I have my follow up in June.  

It's worrying as you don't know what they're going to say.  

Lets hope   you can have a quick TX with your frosties.  Do you think they'll let you have a natural fet?  

Sorry I can't be of more help.   

Lisa lets hope   your AF comes soon.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks cassie. I don't know what will happen, I hope it will be a natural cycle but either is fine.

Go back to weight watchers tomorrow, so hopefully get some weight off before I start.

X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   
Star I'm sure you'll do it if you really want to.  If you need to sound off about the frustrations of trying to lose weight I'm all ears as I know that feeling.    Every time I have a TX I put on so much weight and have now started taking it off. I have at least 7lbs to lose to get to where I was before the last TX and m/c.

I use the wii fit plus which has everything the wii fit has but more features.  I find it fun but also very honest and you feel guilty for putting weight on as it asks you to think of the reason why!  It has such a flaming cheek!   

I hope  weight watchers works for you and you get to where you want to be before your next TX.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi star,

i hope tomorrow goes well. my FU after losing jesse the consultant was great, i saw miss tozer who was really great, i got my precription at my FU to get started following month but i did need bloods done first. u need to go to the 2nd floor out patience.
you will more then likey get a FET first before another full cycle. so hopefully july u wil have ur embies back if not before.

good luck cassie and star with losing weigt i put on a stne after losing jesse but did lose it really quick after as i didnt eat for a while, i put almost a stone on after having last tx too, still ahve 2 point to lose but well i will lose that before i start stiming.

kitten any news yet?

hello everyone else. 

star if af comes tomorrow and barts gets my schedual sored out i might see u up there  i will let u know tomorrow so keep checking before u leave.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa I went up to 11st9lb after m/c and before TX I was 10st9lb.  I would ideally like to get below 10 and half stone for my final TX.

I'm dreading fu in June as am worried they'll tell me that I can't carry. I know I can get pg as we did for short time.  Will they give me any different drugs to help maintain a pg?

Sorry for the questions and I hope   they haven't caused you any upset.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie u will more then likely be what me and sezy are on, steriods and 2 crione a day. oh and asprin. i am sure u will be fine, i walked out my fu happy, so i am sure u will too. if u aint had the bloods done for mc then they may do them first.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Lisa I had my bloods done with recent AF.  So does that mean I could probably start TX in early July?

That sounds like an awful Lot of drugs!  I'll end up in rehab if I'm not careful!!   

Lets hope   we're all on TX together and wouldn't it be nice to meet and have a drink even if it's only in the crappy hospital cafe!  

I hope   your AF comes soon.  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks cassie and lisa let's hope i come out pleased with what they say as I start new job wed. And can't be dealing with bad news! X


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Star good luck with your new job.     

What is it and where?  Nosey cow aren't I?!  

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa will I need a blood test you reckon then coz of miscarriage ?

Cassie it's in rochford and I'm an IT support engineer! Boring but pays well  x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi   

Good for you.   You can teach me how to use my computer properly!   I've only just worked out how to do instant messaging!  

I'm sure your new job will work out fine.  Good luck to you.   

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Star and Cassie,

i had to ahve day 1 to 3 bloods done after having jesse just to make sure my body had done bac to norma, i also had a scan too.
cassie and star no reason why  wont start on the following month or even that month depends when r af is,

lisa
xxx
oh stil no af  like a never ending story now lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa  

I'm sure it'll come if your temp keeps going down that's a sure sign but don't forget stressing about it also delays it.  AF's are a bloody nuisance aren't they!  

Have a good nights rest that may help.  

I'm going to carry on with my cross stitch otherwise I'll never get my brother's wedding present finished on time.  I will keep checking on this page frequently though.

Love n   Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin guys how r u?

star good luck wiv ur fu im sure it will b fine and u will come out very happy   

jesse try and relax hun af is such a pain in the    i hope it comes soon for u hun xx

cassie hows u hun xx

kitten hows u huni bet ur gettin well excited for ur party next week   

im ok my (.)(.) are sore and thats about it now iam still really scared about goin to the scan but im just doin the one day at a time thingy   
and friday im so excited about as im goin to the black eyed peas concert  ft cheryl cole so im really lookin forward to that and we have seats right near the stage so i should get some great piccys    ooooohhhhhh yerrrrr hehe


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Ding dong the witch is here the witch old witch the wicked witch, ding dong with wicked witch is here 

i think that says it all  contacted barts now just waiting as to when everything will be ready or me to collect 

star i now i said it before good luck today 

stephy have a great time at the concert  seats at the front are great 

Cassie whens the wedding

kitten any news form barts

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

woooooo hooooooooo jesse glad to c she decided to turn up    now things can get movin for u xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237536.new#new


----------

